#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-17
<Anonym_> Zdravim...
<Anonym_> Nejaka technicka podpora tady funguje? :)))
<PetrHH> Staci se zeptat :-)
<PetrHH> take zdravim
<Anonym_> Ziva duse,jak rad to vidim :)
<Anonym_> No,mam proste mensi problem s "klicenkou"...
<PetrHH> posloucham :)
<Anonym_> Hledal jsem na Googlu,ale nepochodil jsem..
<Anonym_> Po nacteni ubuntu se chce wifi pripojit,to chapu.Zadam heslo,potvrdim a v tu ranu najede klicenka s nazvem default a chce po me heslo.Podotykam,ze jsem zadnou klicenku nevytvarel,tudiz jsem nemohl zadat ani heslo.
<PetrHH> aha
<Anonym_> No bud,bych chtel vedet jak zmenit to "nezname" heslo a nebo jak to cele vypnout..
<Anonym_> Zkousel jsem seahorse a ten ukazuje,ze zadna klicenka s nazvem default jeste nebyla vytvorena
<PetrHH> mrkni do System -> 
<PetrHH> tam to nekde je
<PetrHH> jsem slepy, nemohu to najit
<Anonym_> Ja jsem slepej totiz taky,brejlim nad tim uz 2 hodiny..
<PetrHH> Jo
<PetrHH> Je to v Aplikace
<PetrHH> Prislusenstvi
<Anonym_> Hesla a sifrovaci klice..
<PetrHH> Hesla a sifrovaci klice
<PetrHH> jp
<PetrHH> jo
<PetrHH> snad to tam nekde pujde vypnout
<Anonym_> Problem je  v tom,ze prave nejde..
<Anonym_> Nevypl jsem,rovnou smazal....
<Anonym_> ;)
<Anonym_> Hned jsem zpet,zkusim to...
<Anonym_> Tak jsem tu zpet,dekuji za pomoc...
<supersasho> niekedy mam chut do AMD napisat jeden pekny mail >:o
<Anonym_> Proto mam Intel :)
<supersasho> no akurat pri procesoroch mi AMD nevadi :-D
<supersasho> skor narazam na ovladace ku grafike
<Anonym_> Ach tak...
<Anonym_> No to je potom jina...
<FrostyX> Neni - proto mam intel :-D
<supersasho> vyjadrenie developera z mozilly
<supersasho> We tried enabling OpenGL on Linux, and discovered that most Linux drivers are so disastrously buggy (think “crash the X server at the drop of a hat, and paint incorrectly the rest of the time” buggy) that we had to disable it for now. Heck, we’re even disabling WebGL for most Linux drivers, last I checked…
<supersasho> potom tam este popisal ze u nvdie to ale povolene bude, bo ta jedina ako tak funguje :-D
<supersasho> nebudem to tu pisat po odstavcoch, kto chcete precitajte si https://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/01/firefox-4-beta-9-a-huge-pile-of-awesome/comment-page-1/#comment-349829
<supersasho> nehovoriac o tom ze dalsi koment ma o nvidii nepresvedcil :-D a dalsie ma presvedcili ze s ovladacmi pre linux a cely X-kom to je naprd
<freax> zdravim... mel bych dotaz... gnome spoustim pomoci "startx" a zajimalo by me, jestli jde nejak udelat, abych pak uz nemusel zadavat heslo, kdyz uz sem se prihlasil v terminalu...
<freax> prosim vas nevite jak pri prihlaseni v terminalu predat heslo prihlasovaci klicence? 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-18
 * [ZOMB] si mysli, ze tu mame moc malo botu ...
<yunife> [ZOMB], ???
<[ZOMB]> yunife: copak? :)
<yunife> [ZOMB], ci su chcel povedat tym malo botu :-D
<[ZOMB]> jen tak koukam co to tu zas je ;0
<yunife> [ZOMB], spusta lidi a vsetci su ticho :-(
<yunife> [ZOMB], a mozna su to fakt iba boti a sme tu dvaja :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: :D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: tak to vidis uz jen v nicku ... bot .. whois taky neco praskne
<yunife> ScalaCzBot, hello
<yunife> [ZOMB], nj, bot to je, ale cusi :-D
<[ZOMB]> msg mozna ne? ;0
<yunife> [ZOMB], ani boh nevie :D
<flack> :D bot bot :D
<flack> ja taky bot
<flack> som hladny bot
<yunife> flack, rofl
<flack> yunife, ale dal by som si taku varenu klobasku :D
<yunife> flack, rofl
<flack> yunife,  uz sa aj vari :D
<Denco> Zdravim. Chcem sa spytat Kdevelop. Chcem v nom vytvorit projekt C++. Zvolim project - new from template - C++. Zadam meno aplikacie a co mam zadat do "location". Miesto kde sa ma projekt ulozit? Vyhadzuje mi totiz chybu: Invalid project template, please choose a leaf item. Dik :)
<spectrum1> ana to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<Amynka> pyyeeem
<spectrum1> neni nad cerny caviar.. 5 let zaruka :-)
 * [ZOMB] si mysli, ze by mohli uzivatele cekat na odpoved alespon tak dlouho jak pisou odpoved .. ne jako Denco :P
<spectrum1> logiku to ale ma ..
<spectrum1> prijdu, zeptam se a kdyz nikdo neodpovi, tak si pomyslim svoje a v zapeti to dam taky najevo ;-)
<[ZOMB]> vec nazoru ;0
<flack> netusite preco mi Gajim zerie 90-100%cpu?
<spectrum1> zabit a pustit znova ..
<flack> spectrum1, je to o tom isto
<flack> mm
<flack> uz som aj updatoval
<flack> a taktiez ntop v jaunty mi vybehava na 100%
<spectrum1> aha, pak to je divný ..
<freax> prosim vas nevite jak udelat to, aby se mi heslo pri prihlaseni v terminalu predavalo prihlasovaci klicence a nemusel sem ho zadavat znova, protoze ho mam stejny?
<flack> a tiez mi obcas vypadne sietovka-ethernet
<spectrum1> smazat ~/.gajim a zkusit znova?
<flack> nepomaha ani unloadnutie modulu.. nechapem
<flack> spectrum1, hmm zmazat fuf :D
<flack> spectrum1, zeby http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/5991 :D
<spectrum1> flack, co já vím ..
<flack> ani ja ale mozne to je :D
<spectrum1> gajim nepoužívám, co mi blbnul ..
<flack> spectrum1, seru na to :D pockam kim sa najde niekto kto mi povie co to kua je
<spectrum1> flack, jj, ani já bych to nerekl lepe ..
<flack> spectrum1, ale je to divne .. vsetko je divne po prechodu na 10.04 :D
<spectrum1> flack, prechod na 10.04? ..
<spectrum1> se musim podivat ..
<flack> jop nedavno som presiel z 9.10 na 10.04 mam to tu cele akesik pomale a este to blbne
<spectrum1> mam 10.10... neni to stare? :-)
<flack> neni :D je to predsa LTS nebo ne?
<flack> tak ak je to stare tak 9.10 mi fachala 1x rychlesie ako toto :D
<flack> nautilus mi spinka :D
<spectrum1> no ono u ubuntu to je myslim jedno.. to je jen recnicky obrat, ze to je LTS ..
<flack> mozno mas aj pravdu nikdy som nad tim nepremyslal.. vzdy som to bral len tak ako to bolo prezentovane  Long time support :D
<spectrum1> jj, to jo .. jen to znamena trochu neco jineho ..
<spectrum1> dlouho na to nemaknou a pritom to je oficialne podporovane ..
<flack> :D
<flack> no dobre tak upgradnem znova :D
<spectrum1> jj, doporucuju ..
<spectrum1> jinak jsem narazil na peknou virtualizaci ..
<spectrum1> jen jeste osobne nezkusil (nemam na to pocitac)
<flack> aku hovor co:D
<spectrum1> http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Main_Page
<spectrum1> jsem to videl u kamarada a vypada to ok ..
<flack> hmm
<flack> ake to ma vyhody
<spectrum1> ze to je hotove, jen pouzivat ..
<spectrum1> s webovym rozhranim a tak
<spectrum1> dal neivm
<flack> ja iba tak v porovnani z xen
<flack> openvz
<flack> alebo vmware.. virtualbox
<flack> ci je to urcene ako nejake desktopove riesenie alebo neco vic
<spectrum1> nemam tuseni .. jeste jsem si nezadelal cpu s podporou VT ..
<flack> jop takze paravirtualizacia nefunguje
<spectrum1> mam ho ve skrince, ale neni cas 
<flack> ake mas ?
<spectrum1> wtf? ... 
<flack> cpu 
<spectrum1> co ja vim... dvou-jadro core 2 duo .. 
<flack> a to nema intel VT?
<spectrum1> jo tohle ..
<spectrum1> to moje ne a to z vyssi rady jo ..
<spectrum1> me s tim intel nasral ..
<flack> ja mam pentium D :D
<spectrum1> tywe .. ;-)
<flack> dedecek :D
<spectrum1> jj
<flack> tak tiez som uvazoval nad kupou new cpu zo supportom VT
<spectrum1> to chce sahnout po 4 jadrech no... ty to maji
<flack> jj
<flack> len neviem ci je teraz lepsie skusat quad 
<flack> alebo i5 i7
<flack> poskladat nieco na socket 775 je asi hodne lacnejsie 
<flack> ale ktovie.. uz mozno ani nie
<spectrum1> 775 je zastaraly no, to mam ja
<flack> aj ja mam 775
<flack> cpu na 1156 ci ako je spravne to cislo neviem .. su asi este drahe cpu
<flack> dat 200eur  za procak je fura penez
<spectrum1> to ja myslel jeste tu vyssi radu no ..
<flack> mysliz asi LGA1366
<spectrum1> jj za ty penize muzu mit auto ;-)
<spectrum1> j
<flack> ahaa ako kukam tak je lga 1155 , lga 1156 a lga 1366
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-19
<Kony> Hoj
<Fory> Ma nekdo zkusenosti s komunikaci Bluethoot na Ubunut?
<Fory> bluetooth*
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-20
 * yunife Konecne zacali prazdniny, vsetky skusky porobene yeah, prijimam gratulacie :-D
<dvx> sprte!!!
<amorfist> Ahoj pomuze nekdo s nastavenim Apache VirtualHost?
<amorfist777>  Ahoj nenajde se nekdo kdo pomuze s nastavenim Apache VirtualHost??
<mysho> caute neviete co sposobuje ze unity je pomale a da sa to nejak zrychlit? mam ubuntu 10.10, pouzival som gnome prostredie, vsetko pracovalo plynule, nainstaloval som unity a ked relognem do unity tak na chvilu ide tiez plynule ale po chvilke uz seka kurzor a vsetko je spomalene
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-21
<h00ked> mnau :-)
<PetrHH> haf
<h00ked> hele ono to tu jeste zije :D
<PetrHH> no, otazkou je, jestli se to haf da povazovat za ziti
<h00ked> nooo je to odezva... :D
<PetrHH> pravda
<h00ked> tak co lidi, jak se tvarite na gnome3 ? :D
<fory> Tady se i nekdy pise jo?
<fory> Gnome3 vypada celkem slusne.
<xratio> nezvyk...
<freax> a zase mrtvo xD
<h00ked> nerika se mrtvo, ale zivo jak v marnici :D
<fory> :D
<fory> Vzdy do toho musis jit pozitivne, zadne mrtvo..
<freax> marnice je dobry prirovnani... tam je taky dost lidi z nichz malo kdo nekdy promluvi :-D
<fory> Podle me tam mluvi jen jeden a to je donuceny..
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: co to je? to je nejaka parodie na WM? :))
<h00ked> [ZOMB], co co co? :D
<[ZOMB]> honza: to to to! :D
<fory> Ta ta ta!
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> kanal podpory pro dusevne chore ... :P
<h00ked> tuuuuuuu tuuuuuuuu
<[ZOMB]> bum bum
<fory> Bac bac!
<h00ked> uuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii uuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiii
<fory> Uaaaaa uaaaaa!
<h00ked> ne pockat, to je text pro porno filmy, omyl :D
<[ZOMB]> nj to si pletes! :D
<fory> :( Omluvam se. :D
<[ZOMB]> tenhle kousek logu si snad necham zaramovat :))))
<fory> Stejne tady uzily asi jen tri mrtvoly.. 
 * [ZOMB] porad nema cas neasi
<supersasho> fory: styri, ale mlcati je zlato niekedy :)
<fory> Neikedy ano.. Teraz nie!
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: kecas, si delal rybu :))
<fory> On si delal rybu?
<[ZOMB]> taky moznost :D
<fory> Nebo se delal rybou? :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> treba chtel po ty rybe aby se udelala :D
<fory> :D
<fory> Nebo, aby ho udelala?
<supersasho> [ZOMB]:  ><((((o>   <o))))><
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: kosti nezeru, ja radsi kus prasete ;)
 * [ZOMB] si musi zakourit, uz mu to nicnedelani leze na mozek
<supersasho> ja pre istotu nezeriem uz nic, sporim na PC :-D
<fory> Jdu si umyt zuby.. for (i=128;i<=0;i--){wash();}
<fory> Sporis na PC, aby si ho mohl sezrat? 
<supersasho> nee, to potom sezeru to stary :-D
<[ZOMB]> fory: ti tam ty zavorky nejak litaj ne?
<supersasho> no hlavne {} som nepochopil naco su tam :)
<[ZOMB]> mozna tj smail ;}
<geniv> hlavne pro prehlednost :)
<fory> Ano! :D
<geniv> ;
<geniv> ;)
<[ZOMB]> geniv: pro prehlednost jsem si myslel hned od prvniho momentu :D
<geniv> no jasny... bych to napsal stejne... i kdyz bych mozna zvazil while() :D
<fory> :D
<fory> Done.
<supersasho> v tom pripade si mal dat i=256 bo si to nejak nestihol :-D
<fory> :(
<fory> Spatny odhad. Jeste jsem musel plivat do umyvadla.
<[ZOMB]> nic se nema prehanet ...
<[ZOMB]> az na naplnovani miho uctu penezma ... :D
<fory> Kolik ma byt i? :D
<geniv> rikam while() for v tom pripade je dost neurcity...
<fory> Stejne tam muzes zadat i.. 
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Vcera, nebo kdy se mi podarilo dostat mladou. Pry: "Ze nenapises ctyri tecky?" - "::" - "Zase jsi me dojebal." :D
<[ZOMB]> pico uz ji vidim { jsem slepej :)))
<fory> Kde vidis chlupate zavorky?
<[ZOMB]> irssi nedela syntax kua neasi :D
<[ZOMB]> {wash();}
<fory> :)
<fory> Zas dojde a bude mrmlat, ze tady je bordel. Vsak kdyz ji to tak sere a musi to porad rikat, ma si to uklidit. :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: kdo?
<fory> [ZOMB]: Takove to, co si rika moje slecna. :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: zalezi jak tomu rikas ty ;)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Clovek, co me otravuje.
<[ZOMB]> fory: chapu :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: To jsem rad. :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: jaky si to udelas, takovy to mas :P
<fory> [ZOMB]: Delam si z ni jen prdel, ona ji sem tam nechape. :( 
<fory> [ZOMB]: Mam to udelane dobre, vzdy se vyvali do postele a dela mi prednasky jak bych se mel k ni chovat.
<[ZOMB]> fory: kdyz na to nechce koukat, tak at mi rano uvari kafe a jde do ... :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: A ja si na to delam podctive buttony na: "Mute my girlfriend" a mam klid. :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: prednasky jsou nejvic vec :D
<geniv> fory: a to jako fyzicky bude fongovat jak? :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Hlavne kdyz se pta: "Poslouchas me vubec?" - "Ano zlato." :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: to by se naopak melo nahravat tahle demence, pridelej si tlacitko record
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ok, udelam si ho hned.. :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Uz je tady.
<[ZOMB]> fory: krasne jak se clovek dokazde naucit odpovidat bezhlave na nejakou vetu a ani o tom nevedet skoro co? :D
 * [ZOMB] jde zas na par hodin/dnu idlit ;-)
<h00ked> musim restartovat irc demona, sry :D
<h00ked> jo aha, akorat sem t napsal na jiny irc kua :D
<h00ked> yunife, zdarek :-)
<yunife> h00ked, ahoj, pana teba som nevidel uz roky hadam :-)
<h00ked> to nee, max pul roku :D
<yunife> h00ked, sak vis jak sem to myslel, a jak sa vede?
<h00ked> ale jo jde to :-)
<flack> aha ho h00ked 
<h00ked> flack, aloha :-)
<yunife> flack, tez sa divim, ze sa ukazal po tolkej dobe :-D
<flack> caf [ZOMB] yunife h00ked Amynka 
<yunife> flack, ahoj :-D
<flack> yunife, neseer ja som tu stale nevidis away :D
<yunife> flack, vole Amy*ka ses zdravit nemnel :-D
<flack> yunife, nene ma chlapa?
<flack> h00ked, jak sa mas.. tebe ucorovali notebook?
<yunife> flack, vole, si to zle pochopil, ja sem to myslel na h00keda, ze sa po dlhej dobe ukazal :-)
<h00ked> flack, nn, strelil sem ho, prekazel mi :D
<flack> yunife, jaj sry.. ako sa vola ta choroba ked clovek necita vsetky pismena ? :D
<h00ked> flack, demence? :D
<yunife> flack, BUG? :-D
<flack> h00ked, tak teraz neviem nepisal si ze si exo**s ?
<h00ked> exo co? :D
 * flack mysli ze je to medzi demenciu a Bugom
<flack> h00ked, axodus
<flack> *a=o
<flack> dpc
<yunife> ale chlapci, sak dobre viete ze mozok necita cele slova, ale iba cca ich typuje, takze niekedy sa netrafi a zmeny to vyznam :-D
<flack> *a=e
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> exodus?
<[ZOMB]> flack: cus
<flack> h00ked, jj :D
<Amynka> hoja
<h00ked> flack, ten planuju az 21.12.2012 :D
<flack> ahoj laska Amynka 
<yunife> Amynka, ahoj kocka 
<h00ked> Amynka, ahoj
<flack> h00ked, dpc si ma podviedol ja ze si autorom jedneho trackeru
<h00ked> j to jo
<h00ked> flack, ale hunters to neni :D
<flack> h00ked, sraaci.. si ma nechal teda v blbej predstae
 * yunife netusi o com sa tu toci, to som taky stary alebo tak nechapavi
<flack> *predstave
<h00ked> flack, hunters je exoduv, to jo ;)
<[ZOMB]> flack: neni to nahodou dislexie nebo tak nejak
<Amynka> flack: cau laasko
<Amynka> yunife: ahoj krasavce
<Amynka> h00ked: hooj
<flack> [ZOMB], nene sifilis by to mohol byt :D
<yunife> flack, ty si zabil :D
<h00ked> Amynka, porad paris wowko? ja presel na ofiko :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: jo ten taky, tj pravda :D
<flack> yunife, alebo filcky ?
<fory> [ZOMB]: Normalne jsem se od ni nachvilku dostal.
<[ZOMB]> fory: nice :D
<flack> tak a teraz sa zacinam stracat ja yunife 
<[ZOMB]> fory: uklizi jo? :D
<flack> :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ma banan.
<[ZOMB]> fory: :))))))))))
<flack> fory, amy dava banany?
<yunife> flack, ani nerikej, clovek sem napise pytomos a uz je tu tolo reakcii :-D
<[ZOMB]> neasi :P
<flack> yunife, dpc citam zas relacii miesto reakcii
<yunife> :-D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Tu je nejaka Amy?
<[ZOMB]> yunife: picoviny se chytne kazdej, nejaky rady to se tu nevede :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: je :)
<yunife> [ZOMB], a komu by sme radili :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: presne :D
<flack> [ZOMB], ved to je aj v topicu : Kanál morální podpory pro Ubuntu (doporučeno kódování UTF-8). Než se zeptáte, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho)
<yunife> fory, 4 od vrchu zoznamu uzivatelov :-D
<h00ked> Amynka: btw jeste sme nesli na to kafe :D
<Amynka> h00ked: koukam
<Amynka> mam zkouskovy kdyztak potom
<flack> nj nj rande
<fory> [ZOMB]: Vypada to tak, ze to nedopadne dobre.
<fory> [ZOMB]: Je po nem. Jde na me.
<h00ked> kurnik, Amynka je na vejsce, to sem zaspal celkem dost :D
<yunife> Amynka, skusky brr kolik jeste ich mas? ja sem to uz spraskal tento utorok vsetko dokopy :-D
<[ZOMB]> fory: drzim ti palce :D
 * yunife GRUPAK? :_D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Pronasleduje bordel. :D
<yunife> ejha dalsi do party prijel :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: pohoda, nenapadne prines vysavac, ona uz se zamestna :))
<h00ked> hele ho :-)
<[ZOMB]> a zas bydem pyt :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: :D
<yunife> grrrr
<yunife> h00ked, co vlastne porabal cele mesice cos tu nebyl?
<h00ked> yunife: query ;)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Prej prisla na to jak se pouziva webcam. :D
<flack> aspon tu je zivo 
<yunife> h00ked, hmmm a predstavis nam tu databazu nekdy? :-D
<yunife> flack, nj po dlhej dobe :-P
<h00ked> yunife: jakou zas? asi sem nejak mimo z tebe :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: parada, jeste ji vystetli stream a omezeni na IP 0.0.0.0 ;)
<flack> yunife, za chvilu tu snad bude ticho a klid :D
<yunife> flack, to nedopustim
<[ZOMB]> flack: proc, sere te to?
<[ZOMB]> flack: tady ti preci nikdo nepise
<fory> [ZOMB]: Resila to 20minut jak se to zapina.
<[ZOMB]> flack: nikdo te neprudi zbytecne :D
<flack> ok ok ja som len rypal :D
<flack> nestrielajte 
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack> ja som mierumilovny clovek mam rad zvieratka a klid
<[ZOMB]> fory: :)) radsi NC
<fory> [ZOMB]: Pak to zapla do USB
<[ZOMB]> fory: nj, ono to USB taky neni jen tak, to tam jde jen jen v jedny poloze zastrcit do toho konektoru, neni jen tak, stim mam kolikrat prob sam :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Me se to obcas stane taky, jdu se ji venovat, nebo me zabije.
<flack> [ZOMB], jojo tiez stim bojujem :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> nechapu proc to neudelali proste nejak aby se to dalo otacet, pak to trosek toho "USB" ztraci :)
<yunife> flack, rofl
<yunife> [ZOMB], zachilku bude jenum bezdrat :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: se bude tahnout jak smrad
<yunife> [ZOMB], coze?
<[ZOMB]> yunife: esata nebo tak neco, ale tam se to taky neda otacet do <> s tim vsim :))
<flack> ta esata to je taktiez velmi podareny konektor
<[ZOMB]> yunife: toho bude tolik ze se ti uvari na stole vejce nez pretahnes film :))
<flack> sata na hardiskoch to je normalne vyrobene zo znackou "Zlom to"
<[ZOMB]> flack: hlavne to napajeni :(
<[ZOMB]> ale WD dela docela pevny
<flack> nemam wd
<flack> mam shity
<flack> hitachi
<flack> samsung
<flack> maxtor 
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack> najstarsi ma tak 4 roky
<flack> 80Gb 220GB 320GB
<flack> vsetky uz klopu
<flack> klop klop
<[ZOMB]> ja se jednou zmoh na 75 raptora a 1TB caviar greeen, tim zas koncim na dost dlouho 
<[ZOMB]> nj :(
<flack> 75 gb?
<[ZOMB]> nemam rad ztratu dat :(
<[ZOMB]> jn
<flack> 10K ?
<[ZOMB]> j
<flack> :D nice
<flack> tiez to bude moj dalsi krok nieco co sa rychlo toci:D
<[ZOMB]> docela vpoho systemovka no :)
<flack> jj presne
<[ZOMB]> ale chtelo by to dva :D
<flack> raid?
<[ZOMB]> j
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack> moj chlapec teda :D
<[ZOMB]> peklo :D
<flack> na teda 
<flack> to je vyhra. Tiez o tom dost snivam ale tie ceny 
<[ZOMB]> jn prave, dost jsem vahal, ale pak bylo dost penez, tak jsem si udelal radost :)
<flack> ak budem mat ja peniaze.. a dovtedy sa mi nerozsype system na mojom klopajucom disku tak si snad nieco normalne zaobstaram.. inak zasa skoncim na nejakej lacnej alternative na rok-dva kim sa nerozklope
<[ZOMB]> ... hlavne zalohy
<flack> [ZOMB], nemam kam ich robit :D
<[ZOMB]> kolikrat me sralo ze je zaloha stara 9 hodin ... :(
<yunife> [ZOMB], nj kabel je kabel, ale zavadza to je fakt :-D
<flack> yunife, si sa prebral :D
<flack> [ZOMB], ako zalohujes?
<[ZOMB]> yunife: nj,porad vsechno aby neprekazelo, aby to bylo lehounky jako pirko, jeste aby to bylo neviditelny ne? :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: scriptem
<flack> [ZOMB], no fajn.. ja by som chcel vediet ale akouz metodou
<[ZOMB]> flack: popr veci co se meni fakt casto, tak jsou linkovany do dropboxu,ubuntuone
<[ZOMB]> flack: kopie
<flack> lebo ja ked zalohujem tak starou metodou pomocou symantec ghost si robim len image
<flack> ubuntuone ma aku kapacitu nevies?
<flack> dropbox tusim 2gb
<flack> [ZOMB], takze zalohujes len subory alebo aj system?
<[ZOMB]> kopie 1:1 a jen vybrane veci, confy a pod co pozaduju
<Amynka> yunife: furt stejne 4
<Amynka> h00ked: njn
<flack> [ZOMB], fuf to bol asi teda pracny script :D
<Amynka> h00ked: uz dlouho nebudu 
<[ZOMB]> ubuntuone 2GB pro lidi, 10GB pro ubuntaky mam pocit
<[ZOMB]> ani ne
<[ZOMB]> ale chce to prepsat kazdopadne jenze ...
 * [ZOMB] nema cas
<flack> :D
<flack> klasika 
<[ZOMB]> nj :D
<[ZOMB]> se mi zda ze jsem jeste ani nekouril a to tu uz je zas pul popelniku nacpanyho :D
<flack> [ZOMB], fuj ty musiz smrdiet :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: naopak :P
<yunife> na ubuntuone mi neco vyzralo 7MB a nejde to odstranit :-D
<h00ked> Amynka: aleee :-)
<yunife> tam bude nejaky bug typujem, snad sa to miesto nebude minat viacej :-D
<[ZOMB]> dost me traba sere i ze dropbox chce nautilus
<flack> [ZOMB], hmm ja uz ani neviem nepouzil som ho asi rok
<flack> [ZOMB], nepouzivas asi gnome co?
<[ZOMB]> flack: nautilus ani nevim ze mam skoro, jen tam proste musi bejt aby jel dropbox, jinak tam vsechno linkuju stejnak pres prikaz, ee fluxbox a asi uz nic jinyho ani nechci :)
<flack> [ZOMB], mne staci gnome hlavne nech vsetko ide
<fory> [ZOMB]: Je na me nasrana.
<yunife> ja si zalohujem dokumenty na Google Docs :-D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ze jsem ji rekl, ze jdu za tebe a ze me mas aspon trochu rad.
<fory> [ZOMB]: Chtela by zpatky do postele, ale odolal jsem. Radsi tady budu psat programy. :D Ktere me poslouchaji a muzu jim rict co chci.
 * flack sa podujme teda na umyvani riadu ak nikto nechce 
<[ZOMB]> fory: :))) presne, program aspon dela co chces a kdyz ne, tak se da opravit :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Dokonce sla za mojim bratrem. Pockej, ona se bali na chodbe! Kurva!!
<flack> fory, do rana casu dost.. do postele sa este dostanes :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/desktop.png
<fory> [ZOMB]: Budu muset napsat program na to, aby to zacalo samo zamykat.
<[ZOMB]> flack: conky ted trosek lita pak jsem si hral s fontama :)
<yunife> do boa co to je za rozlisenie
<[ZOMB]> fory: :D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: 22" + 19" LCD 2x
<fory> [ZOMB]: Dobre, dokonce dosla zpatky za mnou. Neco ji chybi. Podle me nekdo vynechal nejakou podminku, nebo neco. Jdu za ni... 
<flack> [ZOMB], pokuta za parkovani?
<[ZOMB]> fory: tj presne ono, blbuvzdornej program neudelas :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: njn, neni cas :D
<[ZOMB]> ale ten ridicak uz mi prej vratej :D
<yunife> [ZOMB], jejda :-D
<flack> psycho moju plochu vam radsej ani neukazem
<[ZOMB]> uz vpoho :D
<yunife> moja je taka malinka :-D
<flack> cez tie ikony totizto nevidim ani wallpaper :D
 * flack je bordelar
<yunife> flack, ja som to vcera precistil :-D
<yunife> flack, krasnu cistu plochu mam :-D
<flack> hmm to ja by som potreboval potom novy system :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: si muzete podat s fory ruce :D
 * flack podava ruku fory
<flack> ja si cistu plochu neviem udrzat
<flack> aj home mam plne bordelu
<fory> Je tady o me rec? Dal jsem ji hadr a at uklizi. :D
<flack> :D
<fory> Bordel na plose? Me se pretahl do home.
<flack> :D
<flack> tiez by som mozno mohol vsetko presununt do home :D
<flack> haha
<fory> To nedelej, pak se nehnes.
<flack> :/
<fory> Jak je home zasrany, tak neni sance.
<flack> u mna ale zasrany uz je davno
<flack> bojim sa aj nieco vymazat 
<fory> V bordelu je system.
<flack> vsetkeho je mi tam luto
<fory> Taky je mi lito te skorapky co tady byla a ted neni. Nikdo se na me nesmeje. :(
<flack> ono je aj dobre ze mi raz za cas padne system :D a data.. aspon mam upratane
<fory> Ona ji VYHODILA!
<yunife> flack, neboj coskoro bude 11.04, tak budes mat vyzvu na vycistenie :D
<fory> Jezis, zase se ji neco nelibi. Chvilku afk.
<flack> yunife, preco vyzvu?
<flack> yunife, ja so m teprve pred par dnami .. je to mozno tyzden co som presiel z 9.10 na  10.04 :D
<flack> som upgradoval aj z bordelom
 * flack je tankista
<flack> z celu tuto konzervu som prebehol cez upgrade
<[ZOMB]> 10.04 spokojenost
<flack> nooo
<yunife> brrr ja bezim na 10.10 :-D
<flack> a nietko ma tu posielal uz na 10.10
<flack> btw deju sa mi tu cudne veci
<yunife> http://jarko.hopto.org/screenshot.png
<yunife> to je krasa :-D
<flack> sda mi to zacalo dlho nacitavat
<[ZOMB]> yunife: pomaleji by to nacitani uz neslo co asi? :D
<flack> ja som mozno v polovici
<yunife> sorry chlapci, to musite napsat memu ISP, drahy jak pica a upload 256kbps :-D
<flack> no jo tcom 
<flack> ale aspon download funguje normalne nekolisavo
<[ZOMB]> yunife: to spis mas dat nekam, kde to jede ;)
<yunife> flack, tak to zasa jo, stabilnost to ma dobru aj ked ma sem tam problemy z latenciou, jaksika im to zacina zlyhavat 
<flack> kuaaa ja by som sa vysral rychlejsie
<yunife> [ZOMB], ale co by som to uploadoval, nahram do zlozky a mam to :-D
<flack> yunife, maju velke pingy?
<flack> yunife, co ja viem tak to tusim fungovalo 7-18ms
<flack> a stabilne jedno cislo.. nelietalo to
<flack> myslim ping na six.sk
<[ZOMB]> yunife: to ja taky a pak poslu odkaz z drobboxu a muzou na to vsichni hned koutak ;)
<h00ked> yunife: to je tvoje plocha? :D
<yunife> flack, tak ja mam pingy na six.sk kolem 40ms :-)
<flack> yunife,  co je ta ikona.. "kotva"
<yunife> flack, docky
<yunife> h00ked, jj sem to vcera preinstaloval, ale je kurva cista co :-D
<h00ked> tjn :D
<yunife> h00ked, som dodelal skusky, tak som musel vydrbat celej disk a najrychlejsie to jede formatom :-D
<h00ked> yunife: ja tam mam klasicky bordel :D http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky2lpl.png
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: to neni klaciky bordel, ale totalni mrdnik :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: to mam na plose jeste poradek... pockej tak za tyden :D
<[ZOMB]> jaj :D
<flack> yunife, ja som si skor vsimol ze dost ludom sa stane to ze im nejde internet... a technici vravia ze je vsetko v poriadku a problem je vo vasom pc.. ludom obycajne par dni nejde internet potom ma volaju.. vsetko sa zda byt ok len to DSL akosik nedoteeeka. a az po telefonickom hovore z nejakym normalny operatorom sa dockam slov "ok ja to nahlasim v tomto momente technikom ak sa problem podari vyriesit na dialku budete informovany sms spravou ak nie do 3 
<flack> dni su tam technici"   .... takto odchadzam od cloveka ktory si ma po par dni ze mu nejde internet zavola a ked som pri dverach na odchode uz krici niekto z domacnosti "UZ TO ZACINA BLIKAT UZ TO IDE"
<[ZOMB]> flack: klasika :)
<yunife> flack, ale pred dvoma mesicmi som mal na DSL problem z latenciou to neslo pod 100ms, nevim co ty curaci zasa delali sa to cely tyden drzalo nad 100ms, a sak som im aj napisal krasny emailik, ze maju svadbu roka a latencia stupa :-D
<yunife> ja som zvedavy ako to bude z IPv6tkami
<flack> h00ked, to mate vsetci dva monitory ci co?
<yunife> len mi nie :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<h00ked> flack: no je to lepsi pro praci :-)
<yunife> aj ked ja mam druhy na notase, ale nejak sa mi to nepacilo tak som to vypol :-D
<[ZOMB]> to kazdopadne
<flack> naozaj mam zapojit stary 17" crt ziaric?
<h00ked> flack: na jednom mam pustene eclipse a na druhem rovnou v emulatoru testuju :-)
<flack> idem pozriet co je to eclipse
<flack> aha java sracka
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> njn
<yunife> h00ked, eclipse? vole snad delas JSP :-D
<h00ked> bohuzel na android se v nicem jinem neda psal :D
<flack> vsetci programuju len ja nic
<h00ked> yunife: v jave
<h00ked> yunife: zatim jen zaklady a napsal sem totalne easy appku, ale mam s ni velke plany :D
<flack> :D
<yunife> vsetci programuju, ale iba ja v assemblery :-D
<yunife> ci O_o? :D
<flack> yunife, asi chces kodit nejake virusy
<flack> MOV aH,01
<flack> :D
<flack> alebo jak to tam funguje :D
<yunife> flack, nee, ja programuju pre architekturu AVR, take 8 bitove procesory :-D
<flack> yunife, k comu je to dobre?
<yunife> flack, teda v skole sme mali aj x86, ale moc ma to nebavilo, asi preto lebo sme pouzivali DOS sluzby :-D
<yunife> flack, http://jarko.hopto.org/avr/
<yunife> flack, ;-)
<flack> ah tak -- a to je enjaky projekt do skoly ci totalne vlastna zalezitost?
<flack> bakalarka?
<yunife> flack, na bakalarku este netusim co budem delat, z tochto zacinam sa dostavat do fazy stavby robotov, len vyrezat nieco z plastu to neni zrovna minutkova zalezitost, vlastne ani napsat program :-D
<flack> yunife, jj rozumiem .. tiez by som v buducnosti nieco chcel na naprogramovanie zaluzi :D nech sa mi same vnoci stiahnu a rano zroluju... pripadne podla intenzity svetla :D
<flack> idem umyvat riad.. ak ho nikto za tu dobu neumyl
 * yunife a je tu ticho .... :-D
<h00ked> nic, mizim do pubu :-)
<[ZOMB]> neni spatnej plan ;)
<flack> njnj asi tiez ak nezmrznem
 * yunife opustim vas, nebojte zasa prijedu nekdy zitra :-P
<mvejmelka> Ahoj, mam otazku ohledne hibernace a uspani do pameti na notebooku typu dell a ubuntu 10.10 
<mvejmelka> Pri uspani do pameti a opetovnem zapnuti nb zamrzne a je potreba jej natvrdo vypnout. nemate s tim nekdo nejake zkusenosti? Diky
<Amynka> ou je
<Amynka> mvejmelka: co mas za dell?
<[ZOMB]> to uz se nedovis :))
<mvejmelka> 6410 :) ale dozvi....
<mvejmelka> Ecko
<freax> prosim vas jde nejak udelat abych si scriptem otevrel aplikaci na urcity plose? a popripade jak? chci aby mi ten script otevrel ff na plose cislo 1, pidgina na plose 4 atd...
<[ZOMB]> wiki - rozmistovani oken ...
<freax> [ZOMB], dik... to sem si moh najit... sry
<[ZOMB]> np :)
 * flack uz ma dva monitori
<flack> akurat ze ten jeden je crt :/
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> nj
<[ZOMB]> kua ja mam zas hlad
 * [ZOMB] jde varit :D
<flack> ja mal pizzu 620g
<mvejmelka> to se do Tebe veslo?
<flack> aspon tak to pisali v pizzerke na letako
<flack> jop :D
<flack> ja som ako krava mam 4 zaludky
<mvejmelka> to snad neni mozny ;-)
<flack> ale je :D
<mvejmelka> pizza 620g je moc ale nejake dobry steak bych si dal klidne
<flack> a to mam 69 kg :D
<flack> 620g to ma asi v surovom stave :D
<mvejmelka> no ja nejsem trosku lehci.
<flack> ale i tak vzal som tu najvatsiu /najtazsiu co tam bola
<mvejmelka> a jaky stav si pozrel kdyz ne surovy?
<flack> este men nez ja mas kg to snad nieje mozne
<mvejmelka> no to je vazim asi 65kg
<flack> ja som ju jedol upecenu... na dreve 
<mvejmelka> hmmm drevo.... ta musela i pekne vonet
<flack> aha to ja tiez obcas okolo 66 ak moc nejem :D 
<mvejmelka> kdyz nemas zrovna pulkilovou pizzu
<flack> jop vonala chutila a uz jej niet.. iba vodu pijem furt teraz 
<flack> bo mam smad jak hovadu
<mvejmelka> ani se nedivim po takove veceri
<flack> ja som si dnes doprial ... 
<flack> apetit bolo pivo a na to pizza
<mvejmelka> aha pivecko a pak pizzu. no jo tak nezni tak spatne
<flack> i tak nebolo kam ist dneska... tu na dedine je mrtvo som tu aj sam takze som sa siel prejst kupit pizzu a doma ju zjest :D
<mvejmelka> no ja jsem toho dnes respektive vcera moc nepozrel a dneska jsem zatim nejedl vubec ;(
<flack> no na tom nieje nic zle :D ja som velmi spokojny dneska aspon som sa presiel aj vonku na vzduchu 
<flack> uff ja som dnes toho pred tou pizzou tak tiez moc nemal
<flack> na obed bol peceny bocik.. bucek a to ja nejak nemusim som si len kusok ukrojil
<mvejmelka> koukam, ze mame podobne osudy, ja jsem teda travil den v praci a vecer po prijezdu do vesnice jsem si sednul k notebooku a resim sracky
<flack> a vecer som uz nechcel byt pri monitore stale tak som to siel poriesit :D
<mvejmelka> Neprobouzi se mi notebook po hibernaci nebo po uspani do pameti.
<flack> jjj cital som
<flack> ale nemam stim skusenosti
<flack> bios mas aktualny?
<mvejmelka> v poho
<mvejmelka> no snad ano ;)
<freax> kamikovi se to delo taky na dellu, ale nevim jestli to uz vyresil
<mvejmelka> drive jsem mel HP a tam se to chovalo mravne dell je shit ;(
<freax> ja mam lenovo a uz si nic jinyho nekoupim :-)
<mvejmelka> ale policy je policy. Jeste ze existuje virtualizace
<mvejmelka> To chapu.
<mvejmelka> IBM je IBM ;)
<mvejmelka> .
<freax> jo jo... virtualizace je husta, ale vubec si o ni nemel mluvit... mam o ni psat bakalarku, jestle nemam ani carku a uz z toho zacinam mit blbej pocit :-D
<mvejmelka> freax: tak to sorry uz mlcim
<flack> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Lucid/Reports/DellLatitudeE6410
<mvejmelka> pouzivate nekdo v x11 enlightenment?
<mvejmelka> flack: diky, juknu nato
<mvejmelka> tohle z toho odkazu pouziju: 2) Potential issue with NVidia NVS 3100M videocard
<mvejmelka> presne tohle me pekne rozciluje
<mvejmelka> dikz
<mvejmelka> diky
<Amynka> tututu
<Amynka> flack: cau laaaaaaaasko
<flack> Amynka, no konecne ze som sa od teba dockal nehy
<flack> :D
<Amynka> hihi
<Amynka> zabava tu nekdo rozjizdi neco na ubuntu?
<flack> ale tak nevenoval som sa ti
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ja chciu xfce temata do gentoo
<Amynka> :
<Amynka> :)
<flack> :D
<flack> ja chcu nove cpu :D
<flack> alebo aspon chladic
<mvejmelka> jo jo snazim se rozjet enlightenment na 10.10
<Amynka> ja mam novy notas
<flack> Amynka,  ja gentoo nemozem :D
<Amynka> mvejmelka: 10.10 is not good choice :D
<mvejmelka> jinak se snazim presvedcit nb aby startoval po hibernaci.
<Amynka> flack: ja gentoo omzem
<mvejmelka> Amynka: why not?
<Amynka> mvejmelka: to musis mit lenovo
<Amynka> aby ti to slo
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> me to nikdy na zadnym notbooku nelso
<Amynka> a to sem si hrala s driverama
<Amynka> na lenovo to slo
<mvejmelka> dobra rada nad zalto ;) Amynka 
<Amynka> dokud se msi nezacla hrat s driverama :D
<Amynka> mvejmelka: well ti to opravim
<mvejmelka> no me kdysi jelo na HP
<Amynka> ale nerucim za to
<Amynka> :D
<mvejmelka> ;)
<flack> Amynka,  ja ani keby som chcel :D davnejsie som mal nejaku dobu gentoo a odvtedy mi CPU chladic pri troche zataze robi .... piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  -piskajku loziska :D
<mvejmelka> potrebuju to k praci, pockej udelam aktualni zalohu
<Amynka> flack: to neni gentoo
<flack> jojo
<Amynka> bych mela spat
<Amynka> bo tak neco
<flack> som moc kompiloval
<Amynka> flack: ty mas hakoi gnome?
<Amynka> ja kompiluju v ramce
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> sem hustak
<Amynka> a mam ssd disk
<Amynka> :D
<flack> a ten vetrak nabehal moc kilometrov
<flack> hmm ssd...
<Amynka> flack: mam novy notas
<flack> to my chudobnejsi si mozeme nechat zdat
<flack> Amy akyyy mas?
<flack> :D
<Amynka> flack: http://www.alza.cz/lenovo-thinkpad-t410si-2904-h2g-d200688.htm
<mvejmelka> ssd bude fajn za nejakych par let az poresi pruser s poctem moznych zapisu ;)
<Amynka> spokojenost
<Amynka> je hrozne lehouckej
<Amynka> mvejmelka: az takovej pruser to neni
<Amynka> 3 roky ti to i vydrzi
<Amynka> i dyl
<Amynka> podle me
<Amynka> a mit dyl nez 3 roky notas..
<mvejmelka> Amynka: to je pravda 3 roky je tak morlani zivotnost pak je nutny refresh\
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: trosek zbytecna investice za widle ne?
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: jak zbytecna
<mvejmelka> jinak dobra volba. nb od lenova nemuze byt chyba snad nikdy
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: ja to nekoupila v alze
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> jen ukazuju model
<flack> Amynka,  hezkyyyy
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: tak to leda :)
<Amynka> widle sou fajn
<Amynka> na wowko
<[ZOMB]> wowko je shit
<Amynka> jjj
<Amynka> ubuntu taky
<Amynka> a mas ho
<Amynka> :D
<flack> skoda tej intel HD
<Amynka> flack: nj ale lepsi nemaj
<freax> wowko mi ukradlo cas a ja ho chci zpatky!!! :_D
<Amynka> flack: jako nemam s tim problem
<Amynka> freax: hej
<flack> Amynka, jasne o to nejde. 
<flack> je to lenovooooooooooooooooo
<Amynka> jjj
<flack> a stoji nose penez
<Amynka> sem si malem koupila maca
<Amynka> :D
<flack> na to ja nemam
<flack> ja mal dnes ledva na pizzu :D
<Amynka> no aspon na neco
<[ZOMB]> ja na topinky s vajickem :)
<mvejmelka> Amynka: a proc nakonec nekoupila? Ja s touhle myslenkou koketuju uz nejakou dobu
<mvejmelka> ja jsem dneska jeste v puse nic nemel
<Amynka> mvejmelka: moc tezkej
<Amynka> a air ma debilni procak
<mvejmelka> to snad neni mozny air neni notebook
<Amynka> xD
<mvejmelka> to chce MacBook pro 15"
<Amynka> macbook pro je hrozne tezkej
<Amynka> a ma display dole
<Amynka> takze kdyz rozlijes piti na stul
<Amynka> tak si v ...
<Amynka> "testovano"
<Amynka> :D
<mvejmelka> ja leje piti jedine do klavesnice
<mvejmelka> leju
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> to si taky v ..
<Amynka> D.
<mvejmelka> to je pravda
<Amynka> k macu vodu nepriblizuj
<Amynka> ani v lahvi
<Amynka> by se moh leknout
<mvejmelka> uz jsem takhle menil tri nb a pokazde ty historky v servisu ;)
<[ZOMB]> tj to takovej kram?
<Amynka> americani si proste jabka nemyjou :D
<mvejmelka> uz se zacinam stydet
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: aj hej
<Amynka> moje cela rodina
<Amynka> ma macbook
<Amynka> a iphone
<Amynka> a macdesktop
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> a podobny
<[ZOMB]> omg
<mvejmelka> hruza
<Amynka> ja mam lenovo xD
<Amynka> a htc
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> sem rebel
<Amynka> :d
<mvejmelka> ja jsem zastance ostruziny 
<mvejmelka> zadny ipphone
<mvejmelka> iphone
<Amynka> ja sem zastance g1
<Amynka> :D
<mvejmelka> ;)
<mvejmelka> stara skola
<Amynka> desire 7 taky ujde
<Amynka> ale g1 ruelzz
<Amynka> desire Z*
<mvejmelka> videl jsem, na me moc tezkej a velkej phone
<Amynka> ja ho miluju
<Amynka> stejne pouzivam jen irssi a prehravac
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> resp connect bota
<mvejmelka> proti gustu zadny disputat
<Amynka> me to taky prislo debilni
<Amynka> pak mi ho kamarad pucil
<Amynka> a uz se ho nedokazu zbavit :D
<mvejmelka> zajimava na tom telefonu je ta klavesnice a zpusob vysouvani ale abych byl uprimny moc tomu systemu vysouvani neverim. vypada dost aususosve
<Amynka> jo
<Amynka> vypada
<Amynka> funguje
<Amynka> hodne dobre nevim jak ale jo..
<mvejmelka> fajn
<mvejmelka> uz vim jak vyresim hibernaci a probouzeni se spanku. vymenim dell za notebook
<mvejmelka> ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-22
<mvejmelka> nic pro dnesek to balim. uz se mi zaviraji oci
<mvejmelka> cau
<flack> uf to so m tolko toho zmeskal
<[ZOMB]> muzes hibernovat :P
<flack> chodte spat a vsetci povinne
<[ZOMB]> jeste ne!
<mvejmelka> presne tak jdu zahibernovat
<mvejmelka> dobre rano
<h00ked> bry rano
<freax> dobryyy :)
<mvejmelka> rano?
<mvejmelka> ja uz jsem po obede ;)
<h00ked> no sem pred chvili vstaval, takze mam rano :-)
<mvejmelka> tak to chapu
<fory> [ZOMB]: Sedis u toho, nebo se delas pomoci ryby? :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Tak se jdu vratit zase k ni. :( Udelal sem button na record a mam problem s ulozistem. :/
<freax>   p
<yunife> freax, WTF?
<freax> yunife: kurzor ve spatnym terminalu a omylem zmacknutej enter :)
<yunife> freax, vole mal by si si davat pozor aby si sem nenapsal heslo :-D
<yunife> freax, mne sa to uz raz stalo :D:D
<freax> yunife: je to zradny no :) to sem tu zrovna byl kdyz se ti to povedlo :)
<freax> pouzivate tu nekdo terminalovyho icq klienta?
<yunife> freax, k cemu by mi to bolo terminalove ICQ, este sa mi konzola pokazi :-D
<yunife> freax, no vidis, nastastie to heslo som pouzival iba do systemu a nie na web strankach, tak som si iba na systeme zmenil passw a bolo to :-D
<freax> tak konzolovou RSS ctecku? videl sem nejaky nastroje, ktery umeli oboji :)
<freax> tak to je v pohode no ze si to mel jenom na lokalnim systemu a nepatris k tem blaznum co maj jedno heslo skoro na vsechno :) takovy lidi fakt nechapu... jeste kdyz si jako heslo daj napriklad nejakou slozeninu z jejich jmena nebo neco podobnyho :)
<mvejmelka> znam par lidi co maj heslo napsany na monitoru nebo pod klavesnici ;)
<mvejmelka> neni dneska nic nenormalniho. lidi se proste nepouci.
<mvejmelka> hele co pouzivate jako ftp/sftp server?
<h00ked> proftpd
<yunife> mvejmelka, brr FTP ani napad :-D
<yunife> mvejmelka, sshd :-P
<mvejmelka> bohuzel. ftp je nutne ;( sftp mi ted bezi na sshd jsem spokojen.
<mvejmelka> Mel jsem ale na mysli neco co zvladne oboji jak ftp tak sftp
<mvejmelka> O.K.
<mvejmelka> pouziju proftpd nebo wuftpd
<mvejmelka> kazdopadne diky za nazor ;)
<h00ked> mvejmelka: proftpd :-)
<mvejmelka> h00ked: Diky
<mvejmelka> prubnu to
<h00ked> mvejmelka: jedu na nem pres dva roky a spokojenost :-)
<mvejmelka> to rad slysim.
<mvejmelka> h00ked
<[ZOMB]> ja jsem rozhodne pro pureftpd :P
<[ZOMB]> kdyz uz FTP teda ...
<fory> Uzil! On zije!
<yunife> fory, jako kto?
<fory> yunife: Ty ne, ty si ta, co rozdavala vcera banany? :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Vcera a jeste dnes to stalo za to. Mam tu poradek. Docela si mi chybel, radsi bych tebe a nejaky hovadiny nez ji a poslouchat co mele. :/
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Ten kdo ji kodil, byl fakt vul.
<[ZOMB]> vpoho, u nas dneska spalo asi 15 lidi, takze si varim ranni kafe a vubec nehodlam zjistovat co je a co neni na sracku :))
<fory> Tak hlavne, ze ti jede PC. :D
<[ZOMB]> ke me do pokoje je praktikovan hrdelni zakon ;)
<fory> Takze pokoj zije, zbytek padl?
<[ZOMB]> nikdo nelez do pokoje ke me, takze vsichni zijou a ja jsem klidnej :)
<[ZOMB]> ja tu taky kecal s kamosem asi do 4 do rana :D
<fory> 15 lidi? Jste meli v planu neco velkyho? 
<fory> Kdybych tu nemel zenu, tak si pokecam mile rad s vama..
<[ZOMB]> prazaci prijeli zahrat nejaky beaty, tak pak tady vytuhli :)
<fory> U tebe doma jo?
<[ZOMB]> j
<[ZOMB]> jsme 3 spolubydlici ... kdyz si kazdej dotahne pak kamiku na chlastani domu a sejde se to, tak je to dost lidi :))
<[ZOMB]> *par
<fory> Pak zase zbydete 3 a uklizite za ne. :D
<[ZOMB]> no na me muzou zapomenout :P
<[ZOMB]> ja si tu sklenicku po kamosoj klido osplejchnu :P
<fory> :) Tvoji nedelaj bordel?
<[ZOMB]> muj byl jen jeden, vcera, a byl vcelku i strizlivej :)
<[ZOMB]> btw nemam rad lidi co delaj bordel, takze ani moc takovejch kamosu nemam ;)
<fory> Ja nedelam bordel, jen chvilkama kolem NTB. :D
<[ZOMB]> na rvani a nasravani okolo PC jsem nejvetsi expert tady, to zas jako jo :D
<fory> Nejoblibenejsi hlaska: "Kurva proc?" :D
<[ZOMB]> ja mam ty hlasky trosek jinyho levelu, po 22:00 100% :D
<fory> Prozrad kousek.. :D
<[ZOMB]> ee, tj muj special :P
<fory> Musim jit vyhodit ze sebe to jidlo na WC. Chvilka afk.
<[ZOMB]> lol
<mvejmelka> to snad neni mozny, mame to i online :) fory priste v tichosti. sedim u vecere...... 
<[ZOMB]> vecere ... ?
<[ZOMB]> nj ono uz je ..
 * [ZOMB] je mimo opet
<freax> kurvaaaa.... ja sem takovej kreten... proc sem si ja debil koupil ty prodluzky s vypinacem. uz sem si na nej zase slapnul kdyz sem mel na kompu rozdelanou praci... aaaaa!!!! :-(
<mvejmelka> no ja jsem vzhuru od deviti ;)
<mvejmelka> freax: LOL sorry ;))))))
<mvejmelka> tohle znam. ja sem mel na nb vypinac nad escape. kolikrat jsem po nem taky poradne prastil a bylo v pr...
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: tlacitko na ntb premapujes, vypinac na zasuvne moc ne ;)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: to je fakt l;)
<fory> Sakra toho bylo.
<freax> bych si fakt nafackoval... jdu pro sroubovak a zkusim ho odinstalovat... snad to nezapomenu jeste vytahnout z elektriky :-D
<[ZOMB]> fory: takova skoda :(
<fory> [ZOMB]: Je toho skoda no.
<mvejmelka> freax: nezapomen na boty s gumovou podrazkou ;)
<[ZOMB]> freax: jestli mas cokoladu tak je to otazka 5ti min odpojit
<fory> freax: Stoupni si na polistiren.
 * [ZOMB] je zas linej jako prase
<fory> Klasika.
<[ZOMB]> kua nejde mi CPUtemp :(
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ty mas okna?
<[ZOMB]> fory: jaky okna myslis? :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Takove to nestabilni.
<[ZOMB]> fory: to nemam :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Proc zrovna CPUtemp, kdyz to ma vlastni senzory. Co na tom jeste chces?
<[ZOMB]> fory: jen se mi nezobrazovala teplota CPU, chybka v awk, uz vyreseno ;)
<[ZOMB]> fory: tj nejakej nazev i programu na sledovani teploty ci co? ja to myslel jako pojem :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Jo, presne CPUtemp. :D
<[ZOMB]> aha :D
<[ZOMB]> mno tak ten ani neznam :LD
<fory> Dobra nahoda. :D
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<[ZOMB]> cekuju to pres sensors
<fory> Vsak klasicky. :)
<[ZOMB]> a jen upravuju vystup
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<fory> Vsimas si, ze tady zijem jen my?
<[ZOMB]> me je to vcelku putna :)
<fory> A ja? :( :D
<[ZOMB]> mam svoje kafe ... kourim, irc a dalsi veci uz stiham bezne dohromady :)
<mvejmelka> co pouzivate za irc client?
<[ZOMB]> je to sice pomalejsi, ale jde to :)
<[ZOMB]> irssi
<fory> irssi
<[ZOMB]> jedine vsude a vzdy :D
<mvejmelka> jen dotaz, premyslim nad tim, jestli to co mam necim nahradit ci nikoliv
<mvejmelka> ja taky
<fory> Co mas?
<mvejmelka> nenahrazuju
<mvejmelka> ]irssi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Nechej si to. :)
<[ZOMB]> to neni cim nahradit, tj uplne jednoduchy :P
<fory> Moje zena mi rekla, ze jsem moc jednoduchy. Kdyz ona rekne ne, seru jim na to, ze si to mam prevratit na ano. :D
<mvejmelka> to je pravda jen me mrzi jedna vec, jako terminal pouzivam eterm bez tabu a prepinami mezi kanaly je ......
<fory> Proste ne, tak ne. Sice je vecne kvuli toho nasrana. Ja vim co ona chce, jenomze kdyz si o to nerekne primo. Seru na to. :D
<mvejmelka> fory: dobry postoj. ja to delam stejne.
<fory> mvejmelka: Tak nebudu ze sebe delat saska. Ma si rict co chce.
<mvejmelka> mame spolu uz dve deti a naucila se zit s tim, ze kdyz si o to nerekne na to nedostane.
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: v com je prob v prepinani kanalu?
<fory> mvejmelka: Bude se muset taky naucit.
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> zalozte skolu pro manzelky :D
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: esc a cislo nebo ctrl a cislo
<mvejmelka> neni videt kdyz se v tom kanale pohne radek musis to prubezne kontrolovat
<fory> S tou skolou je to dobry napad.
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: radeji ne. vis co to stalo energie a nervu?
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: alt ti nejde? alt +a 
<mvejmelka> staci jedna na cely zivot ;)
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Taky to tak vidim, ale pripravit ostatni baby.
<fory> Nakodis nejakou blbost a das autoplay. Sedis a pijes kafe. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<mvejmelka> alt a sipky mi jdou. to je prijemnejsi ;) diky
<[ZOMB]> alt + a = aktivni okno
<mvejmelka> fory ja misto kafe bych si dal neco tvrdsiho....
<[ZOMB]> dobre je taky si rozmistit kanaly podle cisel a ulozit layer
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: rum muze i do kafe ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Tvrdy sex? U prezentace? :D
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: dobre hinty myslim, ze dnes vecer se budu venovat tuningu irssi ;)
<[ZOMB]> fory: HD porno :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: neni to spatny no ;)
<mvejmelka> fory: mel jsem na mysli neco s troskou lihu ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Ja to pochopil.:)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Par kousku HD jsem mel. :D
<mvejmelka> fory: jasne, nam dve deti zatim staci ;)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Stejne Live HD homemade je the best! :D
<[ZOMB]> fory: :D
<fory> mvejmelka: Me by to stacilo dokonce i celkove.
<[ZOMB]> fory: jeste bych to upravil ... s peknou sousedkou :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ty si to dej se sousedkou. :D Ja s tou zenou.. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Pak by jsme mohli srovnat. Kdo da vice HD! :D
<[ZOMB]> nad nama jsou nejaky mladata, ale moc jsem je nevidel jeste :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Tak obhlidni teren.
<fory> Ze jsi novy a chces seznamit. :D
<[ZOMB]> aha :D
<fory> Musis si neco vymyslet.
<[ZOMB]> tu bydlim ale dyl nez oni :D
<fory> Musis delat, ze to tak neni! Zapirat, zapirat a zapirat.
<[ZOMB]> tj fakt, hlavne zapirat :D
<fory> Zitra to jdi zkusit. :D
<fory> Vem vino s sebou.
<[ZOMB]> zitra mi bude maximalne blbe, pac jen jsem se probudil, tak me tahaj na pivo ...
<[ZOMB]> vino nepiju :(
<fory> Ony ano.
<[ZOMB]> max porto, tj dobry :D
<[ZOMB]> i naklada :D
<fory> :D Tak zvol tohle.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Udelej to tak, at jsou jeste pouzitelne.. :D
<[ZOMB]> ... to mi moc nejde :D
<fory> Tak tu mame mensi problem. Rozlivej vsem stejne a ber jen jednu flasku. :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<[ZOMB]> tak to bezim do 1/4 hod pro dalsi :D
<fory> Ta co z nich bude nejlepsi si zaslouzi nejvice, potrebujes ji trochu oblbnout. (rikam trochu!) :D
<[ZOMB]> tj porad trochu trochu a pak na to nevidim uz ani :D
<fory> Takze mi chces rict, ze ty odpadnes jako prvni? Tak si dej jenom mineralku. :D
<[ZOMB]> mno to asi ne, spis ze me to chutna :)
<fory> Lehka rovnice, dej si to, co ti nechutna, ale jim ano. :D
<[ZOMB]> na to seru :D
<mvejmelka> fory: z Tebe mluvi zkuseny svudnik. Platis nejake alimenty ?? ;)
<[ZOMB]> :)))
 * yunife boze tu je to zasa ukecany
<fory> mvejmelka: Ne, prestal jsem svadet od doby, co mi na krku zustala tady tahle.
<mvejmelka>  ;))
<fory> mvejmelka: Alimenty neplatim. ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Nemam zatim zadne dite, nebo o tom aspon nevim. :D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: resime veci okolo ubuntu, nevidis :))
<mvejmelka> druha moznost je spravne ....
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: :D
<mvejmelka> deti jsou fajn ...
<fory> mvejmelka: Jsou, jenomze zena studuje.
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: .. kdyz nejsou tvoje 
<fory> [ZOMB]: :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: dokud nezacnou mit vlastni nazor tak i tvoje.
<[ZOMB]> j to mozna :))
<mvejmelka> fory: oni se uci cely zivot..... abys nevymrel...
<fory> mvejmelka: Moje je extra trida, 20minut resila webcam, pak ji dala do USB.
<fory> Nezkousel jsem jeste. Myslite, ze se android popere s IRC?
<mvejmelka> fory: to jsou ty co studuji humanitni vedy ;)
<mvejmelka> myslim ze by mohl je to os zalozeny na unixovem jadre ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Skolstvi no.. :D
<fory> Taky si to myslim, jen jsem chtel neco z praxe.
<mvejmelka> vzdyt to rikam .... ja mam zenu co vystudovala socialni pravni skolu a je to znat ....
<[ZOMB]> :))))
<fory> Umi aspon varit?
<[ZOMB]> caj jo :D
<fory> A vajicka. :D
<mvejmelka> fory: uci se. vzdyt jsem to psal zeny se uci cely zivot ....
<mvejmelka> ale jo krivdil bych ji ... varit umi a co ji jeste jde je rozeni deti ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Proto jsem zene udelal nalepku RTFM before asking.
<mvejmelka> fory: ;))))))))))
<[ZOMB]> to maj teda smulu, ze nespadnou rovnou na zem tak genialni jako muzi
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Chvilkama si taky rikam.
<fory> Uvidime jestli to druhe u te moji taky pujde. Vareni ji nejde.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Jak spalit buchtu, jdete za moji zenou. :D
<mvejmelka> ;-)
<mvejmelka> dej ji cas nikdo uceny z nebe nespadl
<fory> "Zlaticko, hlidas si to?" - "Ano." - "Do haje! Ja to spalila. :("
<[ZOMB]> mno ja vetsinou spalim topinky prave u cumeni do IRC :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: :D
<fory> Proto muzi nepadaj z nebe.
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: uz to nejak dost voni zlato ... :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Spalene topinky se daji sezrat.
<[ZOMB]> fory: jasna vec ;)
<fory> Spalena buchta ne.
<[ZOMB]> tj fakt :D
<fory> Kdybych s ni nekoho trefil do hlavy, tak padne.
 * [ZOMB] afk
<mvejmelka> fory: aspon mas munici na prudici sousedy ;)
<mvejmelka> vis kolik dneska stoji diabolky ???
<fory> if(zomb==afk){fory=afk;}
<fory> Podle me tak 60kc. :D
<mvejmelka> porad jsou levnejsi spalene buchty a ver tomu ze po jednom zasahu bude mit soused co delat aby se zvednul ze zeme.
<mvejmelka> tou buchtou samozrejme
<mvejmelka> hele pouzivate nekdo conky na desktopu?
<fory> Conky mam nejake rozbite. :/
<mvejmelka> ja premyslim nad uzitecnosti tohoto "appletu"
<mvejmelka> kdysi jsem pouzival gkrellm
<[ZOMB]> kde myslite ze jsem resil tu teplotu ;)
<fory> Conk.
<[ZOMB]> j
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: O.K.
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: muzes mi poslat screen pro inspiraci? staci jen conky  ;)
<mvejmelka> ja mam desktop prazdny jsem celkem konzerva
<mvejmelka> mam rad cisty a tmavy design
<fory> Presne tak, ten screen nekde upni. Kouknu se taky.
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/zomb-20091207
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: tamto je notas, tohle velkej http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/zomb-20091125
<[ZOMB]> ted to mam trosek jinak uz teda, vcera jsem to hazel mmnt
<fory> Mas docela fesny design
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/desktop.png
<[ZOMB]> je to nedodelany ale :)
<[ZOMB]> uz nejakej rok :D
<fory> :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tvuj desktop se mi libi :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: me docela taky hele ;)
<FrostyX> proc to mas v pravo dole tak orizle ? 
<[ZOMB]> malej monitor :)
<[ZOMB]> ja to vidim OK, jen to screen udela tak ze tam je pruh :)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: zajimave a urcite to dalo nejakou praci.
<FrostyX> ale ten text v terminalu mi pripada jak kdyby byl orizlej ... zvlast ten ukazatel za prikazem vim
<FrostyX> tak ne text, jen ten znak :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tj moznky, blbnu s fontama posledni dobou, tohle je ale terminus pokud se nepletu
<FrostyX> kolikatky mas monitory ? :)
<[ZOMB]> 22" 19"
<[ZOMB]> 22"(16:10) 19"(4:3)
<FrostyX> to by se mi libilo na tom pracovat :) ... ja jsem porad na notebooku. ma to tak malo prostoru, ze jsem conky musel zminimalizovat na 8px pruh :-D
<mvejmelka> FrostyX: ja mam taky nb 14" 1440x900 a zatim jsem bez conky protoze mista je opravdu malo.
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: libi se mi hodne applet ToDo na prave strane nahore. to je soucast conky?
<yunife> chlapci vyznate sa do IPv6?
<yunife> potreboval bych nazor :D
<FrostyX> nebrat :-D
<mvejmelka> yunife: za par let jedina moznost jak ziskat novy AS ;)
<yunife> ja by som skor potreboval vediet ze ako to asi bude 
<yunife> mam DSL
<yunife> router -> AP -> REPEATER AP -> PC
<yunife> domnievam sa teda, ze bude stacit vymenit firmware v routry aby podporoval IPv6tky, je to Vigor, takze to by mohlo jet ze jo?
<yunife> a tie APcka nemusia mat sajnu o IPv6 ci?
<mvejmelka> yunife: ja si myslim ze pokud bude router umet routovat mezi ipv6 a ipv4 tak AP jsou v klidu a muzou jet klidne na ipv4
<mvejmelka> a pc zatim taky
<mvejmelka> v zasade routing mezi ipv6 a ipv4 mozny je.
<mvejmelka> yunife: mas isp, ktery prechazi na ipv6 ???
<yunife> nene
<yunife> pochybujem, ze pre APcka vide novy firmware, ale tak APcka by mali pracovat na druhej vrstve pokial sa spravne pametam, teda IP by riesit nemali
<yunife> netusim, kedy nam ISP ponukne IPv6
<yunife> ale asi take nieco, ze ISP bude moct pridelit viacej IP na jedno spojenie fungovat nebude
<mvejmelka> timhle si nejsem zcela jist. pokud opravdu potrebujes pomoct s ipv6 muzu te spojit s nekym kdo se podili na implementaci tohoto protokolu v GTS Novera ;)
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: jj soucasti conky
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: jen vypis souboru, ale chci to prepsat pres printf
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: je to slusna vec. neco takoveho potrebuju
<[ZOMB]> resp proste to predelat tak abys nemusel v tom textaku dodrzovat nejakej styl a mohl jen mlatit radek po radku
<mvejmelka> presne to je ono. zapominam a tohle je nutnost ;)
<mvejmelka> diky
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> tj jasny
<[ZOMB]> tohle je proste znouze cnost :)
<mvejmelka> poladil jsem nejake zmeny na irssi potrebuju to testnout. hned jsem zpet.
<mvejmelka> parada 
<FrostyX> ale divim se, ze ti to staci takove malinke :) ja kdyz jsem zkousel nejaky TODO list pouzivat, tak mi to zralo hromadu mista :-D
<mvejmelka> ja se snazim tyhle veci v todo resit jeste ten den. obvykle se jedna o "zavolej", "odpoved na mail", atd ....
<[ZOMB]> taky planuju sjednotit ty ukoly (ziskas 3 radky navic)
<FrostyX> btw co provadis s aircrackem ? :)
<[ZOMB]> a stejnak to proste mas resit :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jen si hraju ;) resp jen upravy na muj notes
<mvejmelka> presne tak nejde o to aby se Ti todo list plnil :)
<[ZOMB]> jn
<[ZOMB]> a samo kdy se naplni moc, tak nechavas vypisovat jen urcity pocet radku | head -nX
<[ZOMB]> *kdyz
<FrostyX> to je jasny
<[ZOMB]> ja jen ze ti to prislo velky
<[ZOMB]> 10 radku a smitec
<FrostyX> mno ze pak tam nebyly poznamky jen pepa -> zavolat, ale pak uz jsem tam nacpal i jeho cislo, obcas jeste nejakou poznamecku a pak se to brutalne nafouklo
<[ZOMB]> necham vypsat jen urcity pocet znaku v radku, celou msg si prectes v souboru :)
<[ZOMB]> zas to nesmis prozivat :D
<FrostyX> jsem si to pak chcel udelat trosku rozsahlejsi, ale nezbyl cas
<[ZOMB]> nj,ale zas si s tim nechci zajebat pul plochy :)
<FrostyX> nn, ja to chcel integrovat do dzenu nejak :-D
<FrostyX> mel jsem to vymyslene, jen jsem pak na to nemel cas
 * [ZOMB] nema cas nikdy a na nic :(
<mvejmelka> off topic> nevite nekde nahodou jestli je na freenode kanal na kterem se hraje doplnovani slov? celkem dobra gamesa kdyz potrebujete zabit cas
<mvejmelka> nekdy nekde jsem to videl a ted to nemuzu najit
<h00ked> mvejmelka: myslis sibenici?
<mvejmelka> mozna to bude ono. kanal je tedy sibenice??
<mvejmelka>  
<yunife> mvejmelka, what?
<mvejmelka> nothing
<mvejmelka> spletel jsem si terminal
<mvejmelka> dobrou noc
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-23
<fory> l
<yunife> fory, negative
<fory> yunife: To byl test toho, jestli me to tady vubec nechalo logleho. Zalomil jsem to ve 20:00 az do ted. :/
<yunife> fory, roger that
<fory> Jdu si lehnout s NTB do postele, get the position!
<fory> Test
<fory> Ten alias neni zase tak spatny.
<fory> Clovek dojede na intr a prvi co udela, zapne NTB. Pritom je jeste oblecen a ma bagl na sobe. :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Ty zijes. :)
<[ZOMB]> uz jo :)
<fory> Tak dosel sem ja, tak musis ozit. ;)
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Cos delal dneska?
<[ZOMB]> zatim jen spal :D
<fory> Ja sel v 9 a probudil se v 11. :D
<[ZOMB]> ale jinak tak prubezne dopisuju picovinky co mam rozdelany :)
<[ZOMB]> ja sel asi v 9 rano :))
<fory> No, to ja vecer. :D
 * [ZOMB] pracuje radsi v noci, ma na to klid ;)
<fory> Byl jsem unaveny jak prase a pritom jsem se zenou sel spat ve 23:00 a vzbudili jsme se v 8. 
<fory> Ona chudak ani na ten vlak nemohla skoro dojit, podlamovaly se ji kolena, jak byla unavena. :D Takove vecery by se nemely stavat tak casto. :D
<[ZOMB]> hh
<fory> Ted ma tyden na to, aby se z toho dostala a mohla se o vikendu zase unavit.
<[ZOMB]> hlavne ji moc nepretezuj ... :)
<fory> Ja ji? to ona chce porad.
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Ona je docela ostra, skrabe, skrti, kouse a kdo vi co jeste.
<[ZOMB]> nj, jak kdy na to clovek ma naladu lae :)
<[ZOMB]> *ale
<fory> Ona? Vzdy. Otazkou je, kdy ja.
<[ZOMB]> jn, to jsem myslel, tj jasny, ze ona kdykoli :D
<fory> A me to ani nevadi, ze je takova.
<[ZOMB]> tj dulezite
<fory> Tak kdyby vadilo, tak s ni nebudu. Tak jako, kdyz mi vadi nejaky podelany program. Jednoduse ho bud odstranim a nebo prepisu. :D
<fory> Ona prepsat nejde, takze odstranit.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Ona if prosla, ze mi nevadi. Takze se nic nemusi menit. :D
<fory> Jako co mam ted delat? 
<[ZOMB]> co se ti chce :)
<[ZOMB]> ja resim nejak schopnejc editaci deb baliku :)
<[ZOMB]> pac uz me to doteklo :D
<fory> :D No, ja bych se mohl zvednout a dojit si pro sesit. Jenomze, komu se chce zvedat z postele? Radsi si zapnu film a k tomu budu sledovat IRC. :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> ja se zved pro to kafe ;)
<[ZOMB]> a nechtelo se mi cucet do 14" ntb :)
<fory> Ja mam pred sebou 17", kafe nikde. :( Takze film a IRC! :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> A bude to SAW! Videl jsem to nevim kolikrat dokolecka. Porad me to bavi, hlavne ten to je typek ten co vymysli ty hry a dava jim novou sanci. "Make your choice."
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> uz moc ohrany, kolik ze to ma dilu? tj skorem serial uz :D
<fory> 7
<[ZOMB]> jaj
<fory> Da se rict, ze to porad na sebe navazuje. Ne jak ostatni pokracovani filmu.
<[ZOMB]> nevim no, me to nejak moc nechytlo ty dalsi dily
<fory> Co se ti na nich nelibilo,
<fory> ?
<[ZOMB]> nevim, uz to bylo ohrany
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Ono je asi fakt, ze ja se na to divam z jineho pohledu. Spis posloucham toho typka, nez sledovani toho filmu.
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Moje zena na me prdi, ani na smsku mi neodepisuje. Kdo vi, co tam zase dela.
<[ZOMB]> to nechces kolikrat vedet hele :P
<fory> Ona si nic beze me nedela. :D 
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<fory> Uz pise.
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Pry mi psala uz driv. To asi tezko, kdyz me nic nedoslo. Zase na me zkousi nejake ty babske vymluvy. Proste jak nejsem u ni, tak na me sere! :D
<[ZOMB]> polubydloj dosla sms at dorazi domu driv az po mesici :)
<fory> :D:D
<fory> Pak teda dosel domu jo? :D
<[ZOMB]> docela prdel, se nekde toulala mrcha :)
<[ZOMB]> prisel driv jak za mesic ;)
<fory> Skoda.
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Neni nad to, jak s ni resit kabelky. Proc neresime to co chci ja? Nejake kody.. :D
<mvejmelka> fory: protoze ji kody nezajimaji ;) chce resit kabelky, sminky, saty a boty.....
<fory> mvejmelka: Me to taky nezajima, proto delam, ze ji posloucham a rikam ji svuj nazor.
<fory> Stejne si nakonec nerekne, co chce. Musi se jeste naucit si o to rict.
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Ma smulu, zase jen naznacuje. Takze to vypada tak, ze ma smulu.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<mvejmelka> ty ji davas sodu :-)
<[ZOMB]> tjn :)
<fory> Tak jak ji chcete naucit? :D
<fory> Musi to pochopit sama.
<mvejmelka> fory: to je jasny a jinak se to ty zensky nenauci ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Tvrde na ne! Kdo ma porad reagovat na ty jejich signaly. Muj prekladac na to nema! :D
<[ZOMB]> tjn, to jsem taky mimo 
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Rozumim jim, ale nechcou se mi dotahnout do konce, kdyz nedostanu jasny prikaz.
<fory> Pisu s v kode neco, cemu nebude rozumet a bude se muset rozhodnout?
<fory> snad*
<fory> Vzdy mu jasne reknu, co po nem chci.
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<fory> Baba to proste nechape, proto jich je malo v nasem oboru. :D
<fory> Dobre, ted resime barvu vlasu.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Asi na ni vytahnu barvy v kode. :D
<[ZOMB]> ... az se bude hadat co to je za barvu :D
<mvejmelka> btw. nemate nekdo po ruce slusny odkaz kde je dobre zdokumentovane conky ?
<fory> :D 
<fory> mvejmelka: Nemam. :/
<[ZOMB]> se cihnu
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: u toho bych byt nechtel az se bude dohadovat co to je za barvu
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: diky
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> Hodim ji presny kod te bravy. Bude cumet.
<mvejmelka> fory: hodne stesti pri presvedcovani, ze se jedna skutecne o barvu, kterou si vybrala ;)
<mvejmelka> ani to leckdy neni jednoduchy ;)
<fory> mvejmelka: Diky, musim si verit! :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html + pak vetsinou hledam nejaky example pres strejdu googla
<mvejmelka> fory: v tomto nejde ani tak o duveru jako spise o trpelivost a blbuvzdornost ....
<[ZOMB]> neco je o tom i na wiki tusim
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: tam jsem koukal taky. diky za tip. az nebudu mit co delat zacnu to ladit. jeste jednou dekuju
<fory> Na to jsem si zvykl. Nesmim mit po ruce neco, co muze litat. :D
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: na wiki jsem koukal taky ;)
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: nejlepsi je najit si podle screenu co by se ti asi zhruba zamlouvalo a to pak prepsat podle sebe
<fory> Musel sem si koupit umelohmotne talire a hrnicky. :D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: :)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: nebylo by od veci, kdyby to nekdo sjednotil pod jeden odkaz.... aspon by clovek nemusel prolejzat mraky webu
<[ZOMB]> tj pravda
<mvejmelka> fory: ;))
<mvejmelka> fory: a jak lita umela hmota???
<fory> Leti trochu pomaleji, chce to vice svihu. 
<[ZOMB]> hmm, ale bacha, umelohmotnou misou jsem rozsekal okno :D
<mvejmelka> fory: pak ale musis sedet dal od steny aby ses mohl poradne rozmachnout ;)
<fory> :D Diky, budu si davat bacha, kam to leti.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> mvejmelka: Sedim v prostoru, takze neni problem.
<fory> mvejmelka: Problem je jen, kdyz lezim.
<fory> mvejmelka: Umela hmota ma delsi dobu zneni po dopade, odrazi se.
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: and fory moje zena jednou pri oznameni ze jedu na hory nevydrzela a pustila hrnec asi 9 litru z padesati cm primo do keramickeho drezu. To byl rachot .... jeste pred odjezdem jsem tri hodiny shanel drez stejnyho typu a dalsi dve hodiny ho usazoval... Myslel jsem ze ji uskrtim a po ceste si najdu jinou pipku co nema tolik sily .....
<fory> mvejmelka: :D:D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<mvejmelka> plyne z toho jedno pouceni zadne keramicke drezy, zadne tezke hrnce a nejlepe doma je hole steny aby se nedalo nic rozbit ....
<mvejmelka> \jen
<fory> Pokusim se takhle zaridit barak.
<[ZOMB]> :))
<fory> Podle me nebude souhlasit, tak jako vzdycky. :/
<[ZOMB]> fory: to ti mozna staci jen garaz :)
<fory> [ZOMB]: Me osobne by to nedelalo problem, co kdyz ji ano? :D
<mvejmelka> fory: no nic to je jasny ;)
<[ZOMB]> fory: ona je uplne jasna ani se nemusime ptat :D
<fory> [ZOMB] and mvejmelka: Takze to nebude chtit steny. :/ Bude to chtit i ozdobit, kyticky, obrazy, nabytek, etc..
<[ZOMB]> jj
<fory> A nejaky pekny zdrojak na ZED! :D
<mvejmelka> njn
<mvejmelka>  ;))
<fory> Nad postel, pocitani ovecek ve zdrojaku. :D
<fory> To by byla pecka.
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> a binarni budik :D
<mvejmelka> to bys ji zamestnal na zbytek jejiho zivota ;)
<fory> :D
<fory> Radsi v hexa.
<fory> Jeste nejaky text. :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<mvejmelka> to uz by bylo na uvareni i brouka mozkozrouta ....
<fory> Cas binarni a nastaveni v hexa.
<fory> By odpadl chudak, nechci ho mit na svedomi.
<mvejmelka> myslim ze bude stacit zdrojak na pocitani ovecek na strope v loznici
<fory> Hosi, ja si to tam fakt udelam! :D
<mvejmelka> to chapu ... ja ho taky pestuju v hlave sve zeny a zatim se mu dari. sice casto rve hlady ale .....
<mvejmelka> fory: pak posli fotku vyrazu sve zeny az ji to budes vysvetlovat ;))
<fory> mvejmelka: :D Jak bude ten barak, tak to tam dam. :)
<mvejmelka> to bude pecka ...
<fory> Nebude moct usnout, ja uz budu davno chrnet. :D
<mvejmelka> df -h
<mvejmelka> sorry spatny terminal
<[ZOMB]> :)
<fory> :)
<fory> Pouzivam IRC dva dny a takhle sem se jeste nikde nepobavil. Tady jsou aspon spravni lide. ;)
<[ZOMB]> hh
<fory> Presne, treba takovy ZOMB! :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<fory> Jediny odvazny chlapec, co se se mnou bavi neustale! :D
<[ZOMB]> co zas ja kua, ja nic, to on :D
<fory> To ten vedle me, taky do toho cumi a radi mi, co? :D
<[ZOMB]> j :D
<fory> Tak ho pretahni necim. 
<mvejmelka> ;)
<fory> Zustanes jen ty a ja! :D
<[ZOMB]> uz me to datlovani neba safra, dopisu to pak asi :) dam si pekne hru na odreagovani :))
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: co hrajes?
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: quakelive.com
<mvejmelka> btw. vlastnite nekdo xbox ??
<fory> mvejmelka: Ne.
<[ZOMB]> ee
<mvejmelka> tohle neni zrovna muj salek kavy ;) ale uzij si to...
<mvejmelka> O.K.
<mvejmelka> je dotaz
<fory> Co hraje?
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: jn, ja uz nekolik let, takze tj spis jen tak ze stare zavislosti :)
<[ZOMB]> fory: quakelive
<fory> Ja radsi RPG/strategie.
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: chapu. ja jsem takhle propadl kdysi Wolfovi ;)
<mvejmelka> ted uz na hry nemam tolik casu ale sem tam ten xbox pustim ....
<fory> ;)
<fory> Ja mam takovou trvalou zavislost na Diablo 2 LoD. Uz od 4 let to hraji.
<fory> Myslite si, ze by IRC slo hodit na plochu jako conky? Na stejny princip? Jen by se do toho dalo psat?
<mvejmelka> fory: pokud do toho pujde pustit terminal jako takovy tak by v tom nemusel byt problem ale vice zkusenosti bude mit [ZOMB] 
<fory> Ja si myslim, ze terminal pujde pridat jako soucast plochy.
<fory> ZOMBE!!! Kde si!
<mvejmelka> hraje queka
<mvejmelka> ;)
<mvejmelka> budes muset pockat
<fory> I tak ma hlidat IRC! :D
<mvejmelka> vznes pozadavek az prijde ;))
<fory> Nic jineho mi taky nezbyva.
<mvejmelka> jj
<fory> Co provadis ty?
<mvejmelka> prakrticky nic az nato, ze visim na IRC a sem tam kouknu na web o conky tak nic ...
<mvejmelka> \prakticky
<mvejmelka> hledam insipraci na zitrejsi den ;(
<mvejmelka> \inspiraci
<fory> Modifykace conky?
<mvejmelka> jo jo ...
<fory> Pak chci videt, jak ti to jde. ;)
<mvejmelka> dneska jsem nainstaloval balik a snazim se najit neco co mi bude vyhovovat l;)
<mvejmelka> neboj ja se podelim ...
<mvejmelka> no aby nezpomnel u toho mi hraje Faithless
<mvejmelka> \abych
<fory> ;))
<fory> A sla spat, mam klid. Od tasek a batohu + barvy vlasu a kdo vi co jeste.
<mvejmelka> gratuluju ;) ja mam tu svou jeste "za krkem" ;(
<mvejmelka> ls
<mvejmelka> sorry zase spatny terminal
<fory> No nic, jdu spat. Spolubydla to taky zalomil. Tak dobrou hosi. Zitra mi pripomen muj dotaz. :)
<mvejmelka> fory dobrou
<mvejmelka> balim to
<mvejmelka> dobrou
<mvejmelka> exit
<flack> brr
<flack> nemate niekto nejaky "aplet" alebo co to je do toho gnome panelu co by indikoval ci je nejaka ip adresa na dosah :D
<[ZOMB]> ?
<flack> do toho panelu co je v gnome
<[ZOMB]> uz to asi chapu, ale do panelu tezko :)
<flack> nejaky indikator.. cervena/zelena ... 
<flack> ping na ip alebo take daco :D
<[ZOMB]> resp treda akorat nevim jak to tam vypsat, jinak pujde jen o zmenu ikonek cervena zelena
<flack> nevadi
<flack> neni to tak podsattne
<flack> len ma to napadlo ako fajn finta :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<flack> by som aspon rovno vedel ci sa mi telefon pripojil na wifi alebo nie
<[ZOMB]> jako prikaz to je hned, jako indikator n panelu by se muselo studovat jak je to v gnome
<[ZOMB]> si tam dej conky a tam to pujde easy ;)
<flack> kaslat na to teda :D
<flack> to je sice pravda
<flack> ja som to chcel len tuto hore :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<flack> ale nam ten cas dnes leti uz je tolk hodin
<[ZOMB]> tohle si zkousel http://giplet.sourceforge.net/?
<flack> nie idem sa pozriet co to je.. ja som ani nehladal len som sa spytal ci tu nieje niekto duchapritomny
<[ZOMB]> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-16
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, hola
<SquirrelCZECH> prosimte, Unity ma schopnost ze v momente kdy maximalizujes aplikaci tak jeji vrchni ramecek (ten s "close" aspol...) se mergne s vrchnim panelem....
<SquirrelCZECH> nevis o necem podobnem v fluxboxu?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: nevim hele
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<Chinese_soup> fuj, takovou vec nekdo chce, jo? :)
<Chinese_soup> ja vim, ja vim, je to subjektivni
<SquirrelCZECH> no
<SquirrelCZECH> uprimne, zbavit se toho vrchniho borderu pri maximalizaci kdy je zbytecny...
<SquirrelCZECH> *kdyz
<SquirrelCZECH> ha
<SquirrelCZECH> klavesova zkratka win+t na odstraneni borderu ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/2214/screenshot1326737822.png presne to co jsem chtel
<Chinese_soup> nj, kdyz si clovek zvykne na velky monitor :)
<Chinese_soup> tak uz je mu par pixelu jedno
<Chinese_soup> tedy, alespon mne
<SquirrelCZECH> ty, ja bych to nejspis chtel i na desktopu...
 * SquirrelCZECH ma tendenci pouzivat veci co nejefektivneji
<SquirrelCZECH> a fluxbox nemam opravdu pro to ze bych mel pomaly pc :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> myslite ze je moznost integrovat chromium-tab system do listy programu fluxboxu?
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, na tom screenu je jedina vec ktera jeste muze jit pryc :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a to taby od chromium do vrchniho panelu
<Chinese_soup> jeste muze jit pryc i ten panel
<Chinese_soup> minimalne na schovavani :P
<Chinese_soup> na prepinani ploch jsou zkratky; na aplikace taky :)
<Chinese_soup> cas a ikonky pripadne na schovavani :D
<Chinese_soup> a to je najednou mista!
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> nope
<SquirrelCZECH> nemam se jak jinak podivat na cas
<Chinese_soup> jeste by sel navigation bar k tabum
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> a vubec schovat cely ui
<Chinese_soup> aneb F11 v chrome :D
<Chinese_soup> ale jak vyresit ostatni appky, to uz je zahadou
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :-)
<FrostyX> Zkousel nekdo editovat VIMem vzdaleny soubor ? Mam to dobre napsane - vim -f sftp://root@192.168.1.165/var/www/localhost/htdocs/index.php ? Protoze mi to nefunguje
<FrostyX> hohoho, jen co se zeptam, tak jsem to spravil
<FrostyX> vim sftp://root@192.168.1.165//var/www/localhost/htdocs/index.php
<FrostyX> musi tam byt dve lomitka za IP adresou
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-17
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX:  vim sftp://root@192.168.1.165:/var/www/localhost/htdocs/index.php
<|miska|> Budete zejtra stavkovat?
<ZOMBitch> proc?
 * ZOMBitch stavkuje 24/7 takze asi nepozna zmenu
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> asi mysli sopastrike.com
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<|miska|> Jo link spravnej, to sem myslel ;-)
<|miska|> Estli se weby ubuntu pridaj
<ZOMBitch> uz to ctu neasi :D
<ZOMBitch> woe to je uz zejtra, mno neco s tim provedem :)
<|miska|> jj, zejtra
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH se zacal ucit s pythonem
<SquirrelCZECH> prvni poznatek
<Chinese_soup> +1
<Chinese_soup> ale nehilightuj
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> to fungovani operatoru nezavysle na typu dat je perfektni :D
<ZOMBitch> +1
<SquirrelCZECH> 3 * "test" 
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: nn "python"
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: aha, sorry
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: fail :D
<SquirrelCZECH> nikdy jsem neveril ze to nekde bude fungovat :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: pff
<ZOMBitch> lol
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: vazne? :P
<Chinese_soup> >>> 3 + "ahoj"
<Chinese_soup> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'int' and 'str'
<Chinese_soup> >>> str(3) + "ahoj"
<Chinese_soup> '3ahoj'
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> tedy, nevim o jakem pythonu se bavis, ja jedu na 2.6.7
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: neteckuj
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: + je taky operator
<SquirrelCZECH> 3.2.2
<Chinese_soup> no vidis :)
<Chinese_soup> tos nikde nerekl, takze..
<SquirrelCZECH> >>> 3 * "Test"
<SquirrelCZECH> 'TestTestTest'
<SquirrelCZECH> takze :-P
<Chinese_soup> + je taky operator, chapes to?
<Chinese_soup> Python 3.2.1rc1 (default, May 18 2011, 18:34:29) 
<Chinese_soup> >>> 3 + "test"
<Chinese_soup> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'int' and 'str'
<Chinese_soup> takze stale
<SquirrelCZECH> no to jo
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ja predtim psal 3*"test"
<Chinese_soup> 17:28:07 <SquirrelCZECH> to fungovani operatoru nezavysle na typu dat je perfektni :D
<Chinese_soup> bez diakritiky nepoznam, zda pises "operatoru" nebo "operátorů"
<Chinese_soup> *operátoru
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis tak jsem to nenapsal 100% presne :-)
<Chinese_soup> a i tak si v tom stale muzu predstavit + - /
<Chinese_soup> nj sorry, jsem puntickar
<Chinese_soup> get used to it!!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :-P
<ZOMBitch> Operátor * rovněž pracuje s řetězci, provádí opakování. Například, 'Fun' *3 je 'FunFunFun'. Jeden z operandů musí být řetězec, druhým operandem musí být celé číslo.
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> a ted noobish otazka
<SquirrelCZECH> jak spustim v cmd python do cmd rezimu?
<SquirrelCZECH> "Python (command line)"
<Chinese_soup> ee
<Chinese_soup> nerozumim otazce
<ZOMBitch> tak nejak
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, normalne pisu a hned pri entru se provede dany prikaz
<ZOMBitch> chces python prompt?
<Chinese_soup> "python"
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> tak :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aaa
<SquirrelCZECH> http://geon.wz.cz/buwralug/1-intro.html
<SquirrelCZECH> sekce Grafika
<SquirrelCZECH> at pisu a prikazy se provedou az po napsani http://geon.wz.cz/buwralug/1-intro.html
<SquirrelCZECH> *mainloop()
<Chinese_soup> "python"
<Chinese_soup> tohle je navod pro widlous ocividne
<ZOMBitch> mozna dobry zacit s nejakym howto :P
<SquirrelCZECH> no je no
<Chinese_soup> nechapu, proc vysvetluje grafiku a pak "Prvni program"
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem "python" mi to co napsany prikaz to enter
<ZOMBitch> howto.py.cz !!!!
<Chinese_soup> tedy, on to vysvetluje uz predtim
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: nechapu tuto vetu
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: to co ty chces je Python (command line)
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: coz pusti python.exe
<Chinese_soup> na widlousu
<Chinese_soup> tedy -> terminal -> python
<ZOMBitch> taky je dobry se to ucit podle neco co ma trosek hlavu a patu :)
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: presne 
<SquirrelCZECH> no to jsem schopny
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem jak udelam http://pastebin.com/ZxZDavZg ?
<ZOMBitch> napises jeden radek za druhym do python promptu? :D
<ZOMBitch> nebo jsem uplne mimo, sry :D
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze v momente kdy zmacknu enter po dopsani prvniho radku, abych napsal dalsi, tak to prvni radek provede 
<Chinese_soup> vsak jo
<ZOMBitch> vsak
<ZOMBitch> tj ucel hry :P
<SquirrelCZECH> no, ale to nechci :D
<Chinese_soup> you gotta learn the game
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: tak to napis a spust
<ZOMBitch> tak to zapis do scriptu neasi :D
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: tedy do scriptu, no
<SquirrelCZECH> mno
 * SquirrelCZECH zacina zjistovat ze opusteni PHP byl dobrej napad
<ZOMBitch> hh
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: btw uz myslis objektove? :P
<SquirrelCZECH> to jo
 * SquirrelCZECH uv vrchlo v PHP je pouzivani Nette
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, ono zalezi jak moc objektove myslis no :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aaa
<Chinese_soup> zzz
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, to je python2 cos poslal :-(
<Chinese_soup> njn
<Chinese_soup> s tou kompabilitou to u trojky posrali :)
<Chinese_soup> proto furt beham na dvojce
<Chinese_soup> moc veci prave ani neni dostupnych pro 3
<Chinese_soup> at uz jsou to libky, navody, etc.
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<SquirrelCZECH> zas jen tak OT: je nejaka moznost jak mit domenu na dynamicke Ip adrese/
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm, ok uz vim, jmenuje se to DDNS :D
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm, to je v pyci tohle
 * SquirrelCZECH musi najit zpusob jak obejit nevyhodu jeho providera - dynamicka IP adresa
<Chinese_soup> mas staticky hostname?
<Chinese_soup> hm, nemas
<SquirrelCZECH> nemam
<SquirrelCZECH> bohuzel u mne v baraku to je jediny realny provider
<yunife> caute lidicky, pocuvajte, mam takovej problem s Gnome 3, nejak mi na nem tuhne GUI, nech klikam na co chcem, tak nereaguje, pri to aplikacie bezia dalej 
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> tak doted jsem si myslel ze php je nejjednodusi programovaci jazyk
<SquirrelCZECH> fail
<SquirrelCZECH> python pwned php :D
<yunife> php je shit
<yunife> to sa hodi na take jednoduche vecicky na nic zlozite :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale i na slozite veci to neni spatne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> (viz. Nette)
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ... :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> python ma u mne 10/10 za prvni doje,
<SquirrelCZECH> dojem
<yunife> nj, ale ked zacnes tvorit nejaku webovu aplikaciu, ktora nebude pouzivat typ prechadzania stranok, ale bude dynamicky zobrazovat obsah pomocou ajax/websocket, tak skoro zistis, ze tie skriptovacie jazyky su akesi nevhodne pre implementaciu
<SquirrelCZECH> eh
<SquirrelCZECH> nope
<SquirrelCZECH> zakladni php to neumi
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nette framework ma ajax v malicku
<yunife> SquirrelCZECH: ASPX nie na tom sa zhodneme :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aspx?
<yunife> jo ja tu technologii taky neznam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: jj
<supersasho> aj ked tam nahodim funkciu, tak mi ju nechce zobrat.. tvari sa ze prikaz neexistuje
<ZOMBitch> ?
<supersasho> progressbar () {ten cyklus}
<ZOMBitch> pastni
<supersasho> ok
<supersasho> len som na dvoch kompoch tak sekundu :)
<ZOMBitch> jj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-19
<netbook> 399425074
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-14
<ZOMBitch> "Počítačové hry nemají na děti vliv. Kdyby na nás měl v dětství vliv Pac-Man, tak bychom později pobíhali v temných místech, polykali u toho různé pilule a poslouchali opakující se elektronickou hudbu…" :-P
<Chinese_soup> related!
<Chinese_soup> http://stabyourself.net/notpacman/
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: no tak to je radnej ulet, by se mi tocila hlava po par minutach :D
<Chinese_soup> vskutku
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: SG1? :P
<Chinese_soup> Teal'c
<Chinese_soup> \o/
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> yeah
<Chinese_soup> ale ne, nejak to nesleduju
<Chinese_soup> ale indeed docela pouzivam :)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Chinese_soup> viděl jsem jen pár epizod
<ZOMBitch> ja to zrovna sjizdim :D
<ZOMBitch> uz 8. serie :)
<ZOMBitch> ale je toho desne
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-15
<Guest50560> ZOMBitch:  + jeste SGA a SGU :-)
<ZOMBitch> Guest50560: tam uz nebyl Teal'c ;)
<Guest50560> tak ja myslel tu cast ze to prave sjizdis :D
<Guest50560> a jinak v SGA se objevil
<ZOMBitch> aha, tam se teprv dostanu :))\
<Guest50560> uprimne
<Guest50560> ja osobne jsem mel SG1 + SGA rad
<Guest50560> ale po tom co jsem se dival na SGU tak mam rad jen SGU a ostatni uz moc ne
<ZOMBitch> :D
 * Guest50560 nechce moc spoilerovat :-)
<ZOMBitch> wtf?
<Guest50560> ?
<Guest50560> jakoze, uz nebudu povidat...
<ZOMBitch> jo aha :)
<ZOMBitch> ja si zrovna dovez trafo na druhej monitor, takze radost :))
<ZOMBitch_> kua to je nadhera, kdyz je na plose misto :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: provokatere :-D
<ZOMBitch_> :P
<FrostyX> Jeste jednou ti to reknu ZOMBitch_. Jsi provokater! :-D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: neboj, poslu ti screen az to doladim trosek :P
<FrostyX> Jasny :-)
<FrostyX> A pak te zabiju, ze tam mas tolik mista .... Ucaps-lockuju te k smrti :-D
<ZOMBitch_> :)))
<FrostyX> :-)
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: nahodou tu mam i 7" wireless book, to je plocha :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D kurna. Urcite na tom valis KDE a mas panel pres pulku obrazovky :-D
<ZOMBitch_> zatim jsem se nedostal ani do biosu :D
<ZOMBitch_> ale premejslim, ze to nejdriv rozkucham a dam vetsi SD, ted tam je jen 128MB :)
<FrostyX> :-D :-D .. pripojit k tomu par externich disku, tak z toho muzes mit dobry domaci fileserver, nebo tak neco ... Ale nechtel bych podstoupit instalaci X a grafickych aplikaci na to ... no instalaci bych podstoupit chtel, bo to muze byt zabava. Pouzivat uz bych to nechtel :-D
<ZOMBitch_> to by byl des :)
<ZOMBitch_> chci tam dat slaxe...
<ZOMBitch_> ale chce to vetsi SD :)
<FrostyX> :-)
<FrostyX> Ja ted shanim raspberry pi, chci na to hodit gentoo a udelat z toho prave domaci fileserver :-D ... ne ze bych to potreboval, ale chci si hrat
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> na to se taky chystam
<ZOMBitch_> neni to spatny mit doma servrik :)\
<ZOMBitch_> kazdopadne se clovek vyblbne :)
<FrostyX> Souhlas. A ja co jsem z intru pryc, tak uz zadnej nemam :-(
<ZOMBitch_> chyba :)
<FrostyX> Vsak budu .. brzo :-P
<ZOMBitch_> nj prachy jsou vecnej prob :/
<FrostyX> Jj, ale zrovna ta malina tak draha neni. Tu je na druhou stranu problem sehnat uplne :-D
<ZOMBitch_> :P
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-16
<FrostyX> Doprdele uz. Vcera jsem mel mit malinu. Pritelkyne ji mela vyzvednout. Typek to prelozil na dnesek, ze musel do prace a ted mi vola pritelkyne, ze pry to borec vcera prodal o polovinu draz nekomu jinymu. Jsem nasran!
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: :D
<FrostyX> Fakt .. uz jsem se tesil
<mirda1> to fakt nastve
<mirda1> FrostyX: to mel byt nakup z druhe ruky?
<FrostyX> jj, nejaky inzerat co jsem nasel na netu
<mirda1> muze vysoky uptime mit vliv na to, ze tiskarny si ze me delaji blazna a tisknou obcas nekompletni stranku? 
<mirda1> ted mi to dokonce vytisklo nejaky divny symboly a smajliky
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: podle me nikoli pokud ma tiskarna vlastni pamet
<mirda1> ja se z te tiskarny poseru
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: tiskarny za 1000Kc neovladam :)
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_: no ted tisknu na hp deskjet 920c, ktera ma okolo tech 10 let
<mirda1> a druha tiskarna kterou mam je epson dx4050
<mirda1> ta zacala stavkovat s inkoustem :D
<mirda1> mam uptime 18 a ctvrt dne, aktualni kubuntu s ovladacema z ppa xorg-edgers je drzak :)
<mirda1> na noc uspavam notas
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_: ty levny tiskarny nemaji vlastni pamet?
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: tfuj KDE
<ZOMBitch_> ZOMBitch_: jo to nevim, ty levny neznam, tak radsi volim volbu, ze to umi hovno :)
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: jo to nevim, ty levny neznam, tak radsi volim volbu, ze to umi hovno :)
<mirda1> :)
<ZOMBitch_> :P\
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_: kazdej ma rad neco jinyho :) jaky prostredi mas ty?
<mirda1> slysel jsem dobry reference na tiskarny brother
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: fluxbox, btw znam jen kyoceru :)
<mirda1> mno kdyz si tak prohlizim ty papiry co vylezly z te hp 920c tak ta tiskarna nabrala najednou vic papiru a jak byly zacatky papiru odstupnovany tak jsou potisky jen vrsky ktery na sebe navazuji :D to ta mrska dela kdyz ma malo papiru
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: a uz jsi videl gnome3 ? Mam pocit ze vyslo za dobu tve nepritomnosti :-D
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_: na ty lehky prostredi nejak moc nejsem :)
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: FrostyX vubec nevim o co jde a mozna jsem rad
<ZOMBitch_> mirda1: ja ho trosek ztizil ;)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: koukni, fajn vec :-D
<FrostyX> Zmenis nazor na KDE :-D
<mirda1> :D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: wow,az tak?
<mirda1> tak me se znechutilo unity jak se me rozsypalo tak jsem sel hned na KDE, GNOME 3 jsem jeste nezkousel ale ma to bracha na svem pc
<ZOMBitch_> no asi takhle, ja se z fluxboxu nehnu dokud nebude neco podobne jednoduche a funkcni, pokud to znamena nikdy ... tak nikdy :)
<FrostyX> Ja nevim, mozna ne. Ale hadam, ze se ti zamlouvat teda nebude. Kdybych se vratil k pouzivani klasickyho DE, tak bych se ke gnome zpatky nevracel
<FrostyX> Co jsi tu nebyl, tak ubuntu hodne protlacilo svoje unity, vyslo gnome3, kdosi forkl gnome2 a je ted z toho mate, kdosi zase gnome3 a je z toho cinnamon .. v mintu jsou to ted hlavni prostredi ...
<ZOMBitch_> teda je fakt,ze nez do fluxu nahraju svoje confy, tak skoro nevim co a kde :))
<ZOMBitch_> rofl
<ZOMBitch_> zajimavej rok :)
<FrostyX> ja ani nevim jak v defaultnim xmonadu otevrit terminal :-D
<ZOMBitch_> :)
<FrostyX> ale jo, zajimavej rok :-)
<FrostyX> A mam tuseni, ze se pripravuje KDE5 :-)
<ZOMBitch_> nepodstatna informace :)
<ZOMBitch_> ale bavi me jak kazda aktualizace 12.04 rozjebe neco jinyho :))
<ZOMBitch_> asi nejlepsi sleha probehla u foxe pred vanocema a porad to neni opravene, hlavne kdyz to do vanoc slo
<FrostyX> a tobe se stale nechce instalovat starsi verze, ze :-)
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: jakakoli zbytecna namaha se mi nechce :D
<mirda1> ZOMBitch_: +1 :)
<spuggy> cau narode,vysvetli nekdo neznale zenske neskonale vyhody pouzivani linuxu celkove? :) dekuji
<FrostyX> spuggy: a bude teto zene stacit odkazani na nejakou stranku o linuxu. Z tech jednodussich treba http://proc.linux.cz/vyhody.html
<FrostyX> ?
<FrostyX> :-)
<spuggy> Tak dejme tomu,ze uplne blba nejsem :D spis me zajima,co se mi uzivatelsky zmeni od woken,jako jestli s necim nebudou zasadni problemy treba na netu nebo tak :)
<FrostyX> okey. To se bude asi odvijet od toho, co na tech woknech provadis za cinnosti :-)
<spuggy> mno ja na ntb hodlam,prozatim :D, zustat u winu...ale na stolnim pc se nam nejak potentily,tak jsem se rozhodla rodinu privest na viru v tuxe :D ...spis tak pro tatu,takze aby se probojoval na spoluzaci.cz a porno :D
<Chinese_soup> pohoda, akorat flash nema akceleraci
<Chinese_soup> takze nekdy mu mozna nejaky ten frame porna muze dropnout
<FrostyX> Pokud te zajima jak to bude potom treba vypadat, v obrazcich na googlu najdes hodne screenshotu. na linuxu si muzes vybrat jedno z mnoha grafickych prostredi (to je treba dost zasadni rozdil oproti windowsu) .. Nejpouzivanejsi jsou treba KDE4, gnome3, unity, xfce, cinnamon, mate ... prozen ty slova googlem a uvidis jak to muze vypadat
<spuggy> jsem sice zensky blba,ale 3 roky s programatorem me prece jen necemu naucily :D ... a rikate ze nej je teda ubuntu jo :) ....btw. na obrazky jsem narazila :)
<Chinese_soup> nerikame ze je nej blbuntu
<Chinese_soup> in fact, nikdo ho tu pomalu ani nepouziva
<FrostyX> Proc se vsechny zensky vzdycky hned tak branite, ze nejste blbe a ze tomu nakonec jeste rozumite. Kdyz jo, tak jedine dobre, ale kdyz se clovek zepta na zakladni otazku a jeste k tomu dost obecne, tak se mu proste budem snazit odpovedet na docela zakladni urovni.
<FrostyX> a +1 Chinese_soup. Nikdo tu nerika, ze ubuntu je nej
<spuggy> ja vubec nerikam,ze tomu rozumim :D jen ramcove vim,co linux obnasi :) kdybych si byla svyma vedomostma jista,tak se nelezu ptat odborniku :)
<Chinese_soup> a ted si jdu precist, co pisete vedle
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: co kdo pise vedle ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> 00:23:40 -!- spuggy_ [~spuggy@internet1.cznet.cz] has joined #linux.sk
<Chinese_soup> 00:25:36 <spuggy_> cau lidi,vysvetli mi prosim nekdo jako neznale zenske vyhody uzivani linuxu? :) diky
<spuggy> a vzhledem k tomu,ze jako trubka vim prakticky akorat o existenci ubuntu a fedory,a jsem na ubuntu-cz,tak se dotazuju na nazor co z toho teda :)
<spuggy> ja fiiim,blbe formuluju
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: aha, tak. tam nejsem :-)
<Chinese_soup> nevím, osobně bych řekl, ať nahodíš fedoru třeba s xfce
<Chinese_soup> vždycky to můžeš změnit
<Chinese_soup> což sice můžeš i u ubuntu
<Chinese_soup> ale ... je to ubuntu!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> navíc, včera vyšla nová fedora!
<FrostyX> paradoxne vetsina lidi na #ubuntu-cz doporuci neco jineho nez ubuntu ... to je nejvic :-D
<spuggy> ja jen abych se hned nehrnula do neceho pro odborniky,cemu nebudu rozumet :D
<Chinese_soup> spuggy: to rozhodne neni ani ubuntu ani fedora, toho se neboj
<Chinese_soup> spuggy: navic pokud si nerozumis s jazyky, tak ofc vse je v cestine, vcetne ruznych navodu na instalaci a tak
<Chinese_soup> stejne tak i fedora ma irc kanely, fora, etc.
<spuggy> dobre,tak s chuti do toho :) 
<FrostyX> ;-)
<spuggy> jo,o cestine jsem nekde neco cetla...ale to by melo jit,tata si s tim taky asi povidat nebude :D ukazat kde kliknout a je spokojeny :)
<FrostyX> jestli tvuj tatik pouziva + - prohlizec, tak nepozna rozdil :-)
<spuggy> tak to je skvely :) ... mama se nadsene netvarila,porad si mysli,ze linux je nejaka nekvalitni verze oken,ale co,at se taky priuci :) prinejhorsim vas tu budu nahanet casteji :D
<FrostyX> Jako treba tata byl hrozne nadseny, kdyz na novym notasu meli win7, protoze solitaire tam, vypadal vic jak byl zvykly ... Tak jeste uvidis, jak to dopadne :-D
<spuggy> aha :D tak rikas,ze se mozna jeste nasmeju jo :D :D ...myslim,ze tata solitaier zatim ani neobjevil,tak tohle by problemy delat nemelo :D
<FrostyX> Jo, mozna budes mlatit hlavou do zdi, a rikat "ta ikona, co byla predtim tady, je ted tady! co je na tom nepochopili?!" :-D .. ale oni si beztak bzro zvyknou
<FrostyX> nasi si taky zvykly .. jen pocitac odesel
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-17
<spuggy> myslim,ze po vysvetlovani babicce,ze kdyz mobil jen zvedle ze stolu,tak hovor fakt neprijme,i kdyz u pevnyho ji to sluchatko proste zdvihnout stacilo :D me uz nic neprekvapi :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<FrostyX> taky fajn :-)
<spuggy> si neumis predstavit,kdyz to ta stara pani nemuze pochopit :D kdyz prisla s problemem,ze ta krabicka nevola :D ji prozvanim,ona prede mnou ten mobil zvedne ze stolu a zacne do nej rvat Halooo :D a driv zadnej cudlik prece nemackala,proc by ted mela vid :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-18
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: mas dobrou naladu? :P
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/desktop_2013.jpg 2960x1050, akorat nevim jak to budes uz tebe na tom prcku prohlizet ;-P
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: stejny jak predtim ne? :-)
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: vpodstate jo :)
<FrostyX> ale taky by se mi libilo takovy veliky monitor :-D
<FrostyX> * 2 monitory
<ZOMBitch_> je to luxus kdyz neco resis, ctes manualy na jednom monitoru a na druhym rovnou aplikujes, fakt pohoda :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch_: Jsem ted trochu afk ... jen jsem ti chtel rict, ja hrozne moc me provokujes :-D
<ZOMBitch_> FrostyX: :P
<Chinese_soup> jsem slavny.
<Chinese_soup> jsem na zombove screenshotu
<ZOMBitch_> neasi
<ZOMBitch_> Chinese_soup: uz si nesmazatelne v historii
<Chinese_soup> jinak fap @ resolution
<Chinese_soup> I only have 1680x1050 + 1366x768 :((
<Chinese_soup> jop
<ZOMBitch_> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-19
<ZOMBitch_> Chinese_soup: jak to resis na vysku ty monitory? takhle ti tam dost chybi na vysku
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch_: nijak, proste ten mensi mam uplne nahore ve viewportu
<Chinese_soup> i kdyz je niz, zvykl jsem si a byl jsem liny to prenastavovat :)
<ZOMBitch_> :)
<sunny_> ludia, stalo sa tu niekomu to ze pustil video na nete a zaswapovalo mu to celu swapku aj celu ram?? a cely system stuhol?
<ZOMBitch_> mas dost mista na disku se systemem? predpokladam ze /tmp je na stejnym disku
<ZOMBitch_> fascinujici debata :P
<sunny_> jj je na tom istom disku
<ZOMBitch_> sunny_: nejaky informace v logach?
<ZOMBitch_> sunny_: popr testni to same video na te same strance, jestli se to opakuje ...
<sunny_> idem skusit :) preistotu si dopredu nachystam pkill :D
<ZOMBitch_> taky moznost :)
<ZOMBitch_> popr si to pripravit na tty kdyzby slo wm do kytek
<sunny_> noo teraz funguje...ale dnes som vypol swapku 
<sunny_> tak neviem...
<sunny_> idem ju skusit zapnut a tak skusit
<ZOMBitch_> :)
<ZOMBitch_> se mohl jen zahltit plugin v prohlizeci
<sunny_> ved ale nechapem, na youtube mi to nespravilo nikdy, na inych strankach skoro vkuse...
<ZOMBitch_> flash ...
<sunny_> zeby iny prehravac? lebo ako hovorim na YT sa to nestane nikdy, na inych strankach skoro vzdy
<ZOMBitch_> sunny_: ty prehravace jsou flashovy vsechny az na YT, takze bych preinst flash podle wiky
<sunny_> hmm ked to znova spravy tak skusim pozriet logy a uvidime
<ZOMBitch_> jj
<sunny_> zatial diky :)
<ZOMBitch_> np :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-20
<Willi-Smith> ahoj, potrebuji jednu radu ohledne grubu, delal jsem si portable systém (ubuntu) na usb disku a problem je že grub si zapamatoval rozlození disku u pc kde jsem ho vytvořil a na jiných se rozjet nechce, tedy jak lze nastavit aby nabootoval disk na kterém je sám uložený
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-19
<bakc> zdravim ovlada tu niekto c++? potreboval by som pomoct z blbinou. Len sa mi nejak hlava nechce rozbehnut.
<FrostyX> bakc: Rovnou se ptej :-)
<bakc> FrostyX,  uz som stim troska pohol,
<bakc> ale btw, mam nejake zadanie a plnim matice za pouzitim zadanych funkcii. Ale mam dnes zabrzdenu hlavu:D
<bakc> FrostyX, ale kuknut sa mozes zadanie je tu http://pastie.org/8647988   zatial to mam len po ulohu 1 a ulohu 2 a pri 3ke som si uvedomil ze som to troska nespravne pochopil tak to musim prerobit. Len som dnes taky nervak.
<bakc> tu je zdrojak co som zatial ehm " vyprodukoval"
<bakc> http://pastie.org/8647990
<bakc> ale procedura vypisMaticu(int matica[9][4]) mi vlastne po kazde vytvori a vypise novu maticu s novymi hodnotami takze to budem musiet kapanek upravit. Len mam chut sa postavit na hlavu lebo moje mozgove uzlinky sa dnes vobec nechcu pohnut :D
<FrostyX> sry, ja jsem ted hodne vytizeny. Kdyby ti nikdo neporadil, tak mozna vecer budu mit chvili cas, tak bych ti napsal. Ale nezarucuju ze bych vedel.
<bakc> neva ja to potrebujem odovzdat dnes.. Ale ta uloha mala dve casti tu prvu uz som zprogramoval a tieto matice som si nechal nakoniec... Ale  ani to nemusim mat hotove vraj staci mat nieco hotove nemusi to byt kompletne a bodov uz mam dost tak to nehori.
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-16
<bcka> aj tu je ludii
<bcka> si pamatam ze tu byvalo viac nickov.
<bcka> ale to je fuk potrebujem poradit. Uz sa mi trocha zapaluje v hlave.
<bcka> ubuntu 14.04 neviem co som robil.. ale ako keby tu bezal firewall. Pingnut masinu viem, pripojit sa nan cez SSH viem. A ostatne nic:D
<bcka> potreboval by som na tom spustit nieco.. na danom porte. A sranda je ze ani v LANke sa mi to nedari
<potion> netstat -np
<potion> by ti mal ukazat porty na ktorom pocuva
<potion> a na akom porte to chces pustit ? ak niesi root tak by to chcelo port vecsi ako 1024 myslim
<bcka> moment mensi reconnect.
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-18
<aeyesi> Dobrý ránko >)
<aeyesi> Mmm, je někdo doma?
<aeyesi> Mmm tušíte někdo jak vyresetovat nastavení tématu 
<aeyesi> "Å¡ipky" v lubuntu?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-01-22
<pazrava_potvora> pekny vecer :)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-01-20
<prdusci> ahoj, můžete mi někdo poradit, proč se verze Ubuntu 17.10 nechce vypnout? Zkoušela jsem jít klasicky přes nabídku, i přes terminál (halt, shutdown), ale nic nefunguje
